# Post Receipt of your Secret Santa gifts here!



## Mona (Nov 26, 2007)

Please use this thread to annouce that you have received your SS gift, so your SS and REO will know. Thank you. MERRY CHRISTMAS and ENJOY your gifts!!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 27, 2007)

Nothing here yet



. I have my SS's gift ready to go out. I forgot when they are supose to be mailed by ..is it December 1st?

Hoooow exciting


----------



## Suzie (Nov 27, 2007)

I got mine over the weekend. Says "DO not Open until Christmas...." Hmmmmm..can I wait??????






Thanks!!


----------



## REO (Nov 27, 2007)

OH YES! *PLEASE* post here when you get the gift! Even if you want to wait to open it, PLEASE still post here that you got it!!! Then I can check you off, and your Santa will know that you got it, instead of them worrying.

I will be working hard to make sure everyone gets theirs!

NO ONE will be left out!!






WHOOO HOOO!!! Here we go!





Dec. 1st is the deadline to mail out the gifts!





It's sad watching people post here over and over all sad that theirs has not arrived yet.

*Mail early!*

I think most people can't wait and open theirs right away. (I always wait!) But IF you do open yours when you get it, it's the LAW (tee hee) that you post here what you got and photos are great too! My favorite part is seeing all the great stuff people get! Gotta share!!!


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 27, 2007)

OPPS!!!!!!!!

I thought it was the 11th... I'm getting mine out!

Why was I thinking the 11...



OH!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 27, 2007)

Received mine. Thank you. Hubby took package in to post office on Monday for my person. Mary


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 27, 2007)

My person is getting 2 gifts. The first one is coming directly from the candy company



. The other gift I have to mail out. I will do that this wk. I want them to get the candy first. So I really want them to post so that I know they got it. I cant wait for pics from others!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minih (Nov 27, 2007)

I got not one but "two" painted pony ornaments, which I love, love, love! #different types of coffee, one is Chocolate Velvet--oooh, I am trying that in the morning. A horse dishtowel, carrot horse treats, fruit treats for me, and some almond candy for me.



Thank you secret santa!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 27, 2007)

I got mine yesterday!



There are 2. I haven't opened them yet though... not sure I will hold out till Christmas though! LOL Thanks Leya!! So prettily wrapped and calling my name! LOL





I need to finishing making mine and will get it sent out this week.

Sheri


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine is ready to send out! I love the way it turned out.

I haven't gotten mine yet.. But oh, this is SO exciting!


----------



## Cara (Nov 27, 2007)

got it!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 27, 2007)

Suzie said:


> I got mine over the weekend. Says "DO not Open until Christmas...." Hmmmmm..can I wait??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[SIZE=12pt]HAHA! If you really, really can't wait go ahead and tear into it!!!



[/SIZE]


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been having so much fun shopping for my Secret Santa, I forgot I was getting something! But if you've got me, don't fret--the later you send the better, because I'd never make it until Christmas if I got it now! OH!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 28, 2007)

Sherri,

I'm so glad they made it to you!



I'm always so nervous it will get lost in no man land at the post office where no one will find it! LOL! OH!  You have to let me know what you think when you do open them!

Have a wonderful holiday!

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!

Leya


----------



## Doobie (Nov 28, 2007)

My Secret reciever should know she will be getting more than one package in the mail,

from more than one country !!! <G> (three to be exact !)

Merry Christmas !!

Debbie


----------



## Leeana (Nov 28, 2007)

Just got back from mailing out my secrete santas gift(s), i put them in priority so it should be their within 2-4 days and YES you can go ahead and open it before xmas, i forgot to include that in the card lol. Goodluck getting threw all the tape



.

Still nothing here



. I was so excited about shopping for my person that i forgot someone was out there shopping for me!


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 28, 2007)

Man I forgot the card!

What is wrong with me, LOL. When I was out there buying for my person I had to get two of a few things!


----------



## KayJay Farm (Nov 28, 2007)

Received mine today!



Thanks Mary (Buckskin Gal). Can't promise to wait till Christmas, but at least till my daughter receives hers too.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 28, 2007)

KayJay Farm said:


> Received mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mary (Buckskin Gal). Can't promise to wait till Christmas, but at least till my daughter receives hers too.


Glad you received it and hope you like the Montana special gift! Open when ever you feel like it! I am so sorry I didn't get your card put in! I had it all wrapped and then seen the card was laying there saying "you forgot me!!" Just too much stress lately but I will try and make it up to you. Mary


----------



## Devon (Nov 28, 2007)

I better send mine out Monday


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 29, 2007)

Got mine!! Some wonderful Salt Water Taffy from New Jersey. Funny thing is I was just telling my husband a couple weeks ago, how much I would love to go to the coast to get some Salt Water Taffy!! Too funny...

It is wonderful too!! Thanks Secret Santa.


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe more is on the way to you BlueStar!






ACK! I'd better mail mine out! The deadline is in 2 days!


----------



## SHANA (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Reo,

I sent my Secret Santa gift out, was picked up by the person at the post office. Could you find out if the person did in fact receive my gifts. Thanks!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I got mine in!!! I loved the gifts!!! I got a horsey wind chime, a grooming apron with a hoofpick, a horsey welcome sign, and plenty of treats for the horses!! Thanks so much!

Mine is going to be mailed out on Monday! Happy Holidays everyone-Sarah


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Sarah, I am so glad to hear you got it and enjoyed your gifts. MERRY CHRISTMAS. Corinne


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am soo happy my person got my gift








REO you have a good memory!!! Uhmmm I wonder if BlueStar will get another gift


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh NO with me being sick I somehow forget they are sposed to be mailed by the first eek, Ok Ill get mailed ASAP.

Am I supposed to send a card saying who I am or do they gotta guess lol


----------



## punky (Nov 30, 2007)

Well i received my gift a few days before Thanksgiving, and i really tried to wait...but i

just couldn`t hold out any longer



I just had to peek...

I would like to Thank Heidi Greene (Littleribbie) for all the little things she picked out.

There was a shirt with miniature on it, bag of chocolates for me, sweets for the little guys and some warm mash for that really cold day this winter, and some carrot treats in there to. And a licenses plate with minis on it for my car. I haven`t put it on yet, got put another hole on the car to place above my car plates, ohio you got to put plates on the front and back of your car. Got get the hubby in gear and do that for me.

But i really loved all that my secret santa found for me so a big Thanks to you Hiedi...





Mine is going out today in the mail also.....

Tina


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 30, 2007)

Hehehe! I forgot to put in a card also! But mine went out on Tuesday! I hope my giftee likes it, I made it especially for her. And a little bonus gift in there too, because hey! We may be of a mature vintage, but we're still hot. LOL


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 30, 2007)

OK, I couldn't wait and my boys were telling me to open em!





I love them!

I got a signed print with the head of a pretty appy foal in a nice frame!!! LOVE IT!!

I also got a stepping stone with a horse on it! LOVE IT!

Thank you sooo very much Leya! They were great and you did a great job picking out stuff I would love!






I am very tickled with both my great gifts!

Sheri

PS I finished my gifts and I am sending them off today







jacks'thunder said:


> Sherri,
> 
> I'm so glad they made it to you!
> 
> ...


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2007)

Gracie, yes please do include a tag saying who you are





THANK YOU to those who got their gifts and POSTED that you did! You don't know how HAPPY it makes me each time I'm able to check off a name. I'm shooting for 100% gifts gotten again this year!

Even if you elect to wait to open it, please do post that you got it so your Santa knows it got there safe and I can know too.

This is SO much fun!

My hubby is going to mail mine out tomorrow!! WHEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 30, 2007)

I received my package today from Deanna ( WC Minis ) THANK YOU Deanna, I am going to be a good girl and wait till Christmas to open it...

but I know its either a thin book or a gift certificate either way THANKS<

Gracie and the 14 horses


----------



## Russ (Nov 30, 2007)

A box arrived today from the postman



, said it was from Ozark Mountain Miniatures Gassville,AR.

I held some extreme restraint and waited to open the box tonight.





Inside were 2 nicely wrapped christmas packages and a cool christmas card signed, ''Lisa'' your secret santa.....I opened 1 package so far......it is a beautiful Hamilton halter in Hunter green/size large that I LOVE! Big Rose thanks you, we really like those Hamilton halters...they are thee best!

Also in the box was.... a pretty christmas ornament of a rocking horse, a neat pocket comb, some tastey candy canes/suckers and a neat jar opener with Ozark's phone number and web addy on it. WOW, THANK YOU Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!

You sure made my evening bright, I have been outside all day doing fence for the 2 mares and preparing for a winter storm that is supposed to hit Iowa tomorrow. I was cold and tired and your box just hit the spot. THANKS, so much....I am very greatful!

Now the question is...how long can I hold out to open the 2nd package she sent in the box?



I'm guessing if we get the snow storm...I won't be able to hold out the temptation to tear that package open.





I'll report back when I open it.....until then I'm enjoying the new Ozark catalog that was also in my box.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*I tried REALLY HARD TO WAIT!!!LOL I got my package yesterday, and it made it a whole day!!!






Thank you Leeana!!!! I got a neat T-shirt that says "Got Miniature Horses?" and a Decal for my window that says RJR Miniatures!!!



and some mint meltaway candies....mmmmm!



Everything is great!!! Merry Christmas!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so glad you like it Michelle









!!!

You mean you got past all that tape



. I must have used a whole roll on it LOL.

Enjoy











Merry Christmas


----------



## yellerroseintx (Dec 1, 2007)

Wahoo!!!!!!

















I recieved my secret santa gift today and I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited





Thank you AGGRAVATION ACRES

Can I open it?????? I am being a good girl...it came wrapped in horsey paper which I LOVE...some beautiful note cards....horsey, of course...which I LOVE...thank you so much Deb..I don't know if I can stand the wait or not...I love it already how sweet of you to take the time to make it so horsey(((hugs))))

I feel like a witto kid again


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 1, 2007)

Mine is all ready to go and will be sent out first thing Monday morning (I know its a little past the deadline, but I have no doubt it will get there with plenty of time to spare)! Hope my secret santa like their gift. Its nothing super special, but should send the holiday spirit anyways





Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## outlawridge (Dec 1, 2007)

Mine is ready but our teeny tiny post office is not open on Saturdays, hence, it will go out with bells on Monday


----------



## bfogg (Dec 1, 2007)

ClickMini said:


> Hehehe! I forgot to put in a card also! But mine went out on Tuesday! I hope my giftee likes it, I made it especially for her. And a little bonus gift in there too, because hey! We may be of a mature vintage, but we're still hot. LOL



I GOT IT ! I GOT IT! AND I LOVE IT!!

THE LITTLE SANTA IS ADORABLE!

BUT THE BRACELET IS JUST BEAUTIFUL!

I REALLY REALLY DO LOVE IT. EVEN HUBBY NOTICED IT AND REMARKED ON IT!








THANK YOU SO MUCH!

I KNOW IT WAS FOR CHTRISTMAS BUT .............OKAY OKAY I COULDN'T WAIT!

THANK YOU SO MUCH, THOSE WORDS DON'T SEEM TO BE ADEQUATE!

BUT I SO MUCH APPRECIATE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE.

HUGS

BONNIE

Mine is going out on Tuesday!

Hope she likes it as well.

Bonnie


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 1, 2007)

bfogg said:


> [i GOT IT ! I GOT IT! AND I LOVE IT!!
> 
> THE LITTLE SANTA IS ADORABLE!
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie, thanks for the big smile! I am so glad you loved it! The charms and beads are silver, so just take a little polishing cloth to them if they get dull. I enjoyed making it for you. I discovered a new bead store in Seattle when shopping for the perfect Butterfly charm! So you got me out for a little adventure!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 1, 2007)

GOT MINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!






Thanks Suzie i LOVE IT and it is exactly what i have desperatly been needing



. I got a 2008 Equine Day Planner, it has a day by day calender where i can mark down days to click, farrier appointments, vet visit, show dates ext and in the back places to keep track of expenses and vert, farrier phone numbers and contact. Ahh i love.

Suzie also got me a ticket for the 08' drawing for Black Diomond Show Cart.













I love it Suzie, Thank you and Merry Merry Christmas


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Dec 1, 2007)

YELLERROSEINTX

I guess if you cannot wait until Christmas. I will not hold it aginst you.





HINT



HINT 2 of them you will gobble up. I just hope the long one did not break. I just love them hope you will too.

Deb


----------



## Suzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Leeana, I am so glad you like it! A very Merry Christmas to you!

Okay Michele (RJR Miniatures) a FIRST for me!! Even my hubby could not believe I was opening a gift BEFORE Christmas!!!'

I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















I got a super great horse head cookie cutter ! BEAUTIFUL Kitchen towels (you know those will be reserved for SPECIAL dinners!) A CAT calendar! My favorite! A Horse keychain that does sounds to keep me from being bored in the car! And a coffee mug to wake me up every day on the way to the barn......

And a Cat card!





You must be psychic! *Everything I love* and to get it all in one box! My hubby really has his eye on that keychain and coffee mug so I will have to hide them now I can tell :





Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey this is kind of interesting



. I was Micheles secrete santa, michele was Suzies santa and Suzie was my secrete santa, talk about chain reaction LOL.





Yes Suzie, i love it and it is already being put to use



. Thanks agian


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 1, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Suzie, so glad you liked everything!!!! I agree with Leeana that was a chain reaction!haha Merry Christmas!



[/SIZE]*


----------



## ruffian (Dec 1, 2007)

Nothing yet - but Mine went out Priority USPS today!! Should be there by Friday at the latest.


----------



## painthorselover (Dec 2, 2007)

i sent mine out yesterday!~

they said it should be arriving in 1-2 days!!!~


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 2, 2007)

Well my Secret Santa experience has been an adventure! _Someone_ (who shall go unnamed, because it might have been me OH! ) packed the Secret Santa box on our moving truck! I was going to send it out Friday before we took off, but it was nowhere to be found. So as soon as we pulled in the hunt was on (meaning me with a flash light crawing over boxes because we aren't unpacking the truck until later this week) and I found the box, but yesterday we had an ice storm and the internet wasn't working all day, so I couldn't get the address.



Barring another act of God, it should go in the mail tomorrow. So just a little more waiting for my person! I really admire those of you that got your stuff out early--next year, I promise!


----------



## 1 is not enough (Dec 2, 2007)

I got it I got it! Thank you SHANA I love it! I got a rope halter, a horse puzzle, chocolate (mmm yum), vet wrap (will be great for visiting the nursing home) and a horse calender.

Thanks





Karen


----------



## SHANA (Dec 3, 2007)

Karen,

You are welcome. I knew you had picked it up at the post office as it had a tracking number. Glad you liked everything. I made the rope halter, purple of course.



I couldn't find vet wrap in purple though. They only had blue, red and yellow when I went to the tack shop.



I knew the calender would come in handy and have fun with the puzzle.



Also I hope you enjoyed the chocolate.





I am patiently waiting for my secret santas' gift to arrive.


----------



## Davie (Dec 3, 2007)

My package went out at noon today. Going to the NE, UPS said it would be there Thursday. Sure hope so.

This is always so much fun.


----------



## MInx (Dec 3, 2007)

*I sent mine out last week before the storm..haven't seen my person on here yet but hope they got it it alright.*

Maxine


----------



## Lewella (Dec 3, 2007)

Got mine today! Haazeminis - Thank YOU So Much! I was nearly in tears when I saw the tote bag - my font and all!


----------



## Devon (Dec 3, 2007)

Lewella said:


> Got mine today! Haazeminis - Thank YOU So Much! I was nearly in tears when I saw the tote bag - my font and all!


Wow thats awesome good gift giving Haazeminis!

EEK Im excited for my person to get theres theirs!! I've been glueing rhinestons like mad over here.


----------



## RedWagon (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm running late, but mine will go out tomorrow--the last part arrived here today!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 3, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Nothing here yet, I'm waiting to hear from the person I got. It went out on Saturday Priority so it should be ther in the next couple of days and feel free to open it.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## HaazeMinis (Dec 3, 2007)

HI Lewella!





I am glad you liked the Tote!





My Mom does embroidery for her Business so she and I looked over your website and picked out a horse to used that we thought most matched a Shetland and she designed the Logo. So if you ever need that logo or design just let me know. She saved it for you.





I bought the other things.





I am glad you liked your gifts!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

Jeri



Lewella said:


> Got mine today! Haazeminis - Thank YOU So Much! I was nearly in tears when I saw the tote bag - my font and all!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 3, 2007)

HaazeMinis said:


> HI Lewella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure I can come up with something to have embroidered! Does she do hats? LOL I hand embroidered that text in that font on a hat once....just once. No way would my fingers take doing that again!





I showed the tote to my husband when he got home from milking and he thought it was really cool too!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 4, 2007)

I was a bad girl! Due to the storms going on up here I didn't get mine out last week like I should have and the tiny post office nearby was close Saturday. But I will be gald to say I got it out today..After driving like 30 miles down the road it seems I finally found a post office. So mine is inbound now. I promise next year I will send it on time...


----------



## kuelqhs (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I haven't gotten mine yet but just wanted to say I sent the one out today from me so some one in MA, keep an eye out. Post office said it should be there in 2 to 3 days!


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to apologize in advance, mine won't get mailed till this weekend since I can't drive (health issues) and have to depend on others to shop and pack to mail. I think I have it all together, but need a few more touches, then I gotta pack it safe and secure. It's been fun as my persons wish list wanted something pretty unique that you don't hear often.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 4, 2007)

Nothing here yet but i'm dying in anticipation! I too have to admit i've been BAD...I am just getting mine in the mail today OH! please forgive! But it's going priority so my SS should be getting theirs in the next 2-3 days!

Everyones gifts look great! I wonder if i'll be able to hold off until Christmas...


----------



## nootka (Dec 4, 2007)

I am sorry, mine will not go out for a bit, here, but it WILL go out.

If we leave to go inland away from the storm damage (there was no newspaper here yesterday, no mail, everything is shut down, we are isolated), I will bring it with me and mail it there.

I have it in hand, packed and ready to go as soon as the post office opens for deliveries (our power is out for this entire county, so I don't know when that will be, I am guessing by the end of this week. Hoping is more like it).

Liz


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine went off yesterday and I can't wait for it to be delivered- I have always had absolutely fantastic SS in the past but I have to say I get REAL enjoyment o/o gathering and sending mine off- especially when I get someone as special as......well, she knows already and it's NO secret that I can't wait for her reaction- I KNOW I have got it right because I had it sitting on my TV and did not want to send it!!!!!


----------



## nootka (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine is here today! We had mail service for the first time since the storm came through and there it was in my mailbox! Looks like my Secret Santa was in OK, and I have not opened it, yet.

I want to!!!

Thank you, REO...you are the best.

Liz


----------



## Devon (Dec 4, 2007)

Mines on its way to TX OH! $21 shipping LOL and I spent more than 20 ont he gift oh boy .. I couldnt help it I wanted their gift to be amazing haha


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine went out yesterday afternoon... hoping my secret santa likes it....


----------



## mininik (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine went out today...


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to apologize too since mine wont go until tomorrow that would be Wed. I made mine and had to do a mailing to Hungary earlier this week so had to wait for payday to do this one. Our exchange grand daughter will be very happy with a gift from Maine Im sure and I know my person will have her gift way before Christmas so mailed my foreign one first. But hang in there it will go tomorrow and should be there in 3-4 days.


----------



## HJF (Dec 4, 2007)

I got mine from Carlenehorse!! Thank you SO much! She sent 2 pretty horse pillows and a beautiful photo album too.



I will add picture tomorrow when I have more time!

My SS from OK should be getting their's anytime.


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2007)

Wheee Liz!! Yup I'm your Santa. Go ahead and open the outside of the pkg. There are little things in there that are wrapped. One of those (the biggest) can be opened now if you want. Heck open them all LOL!

I was Santa to two people this year and I hope the other gal gets hers soon!


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be sending mine out tomorrow. The last thing finally came in the mail today so I still need to wrap, package, and send but it will get out.








Robin


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 5, 2007)

I got mine today! My digital camera is broke, so I cant get pictures just yet, but KayJay sent me a very nice leather halter with lead, and a cloth horse.

Thankyou!


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 5, 2007)

I got my box today ! ( well in all reality the postal lady said it came in saturday ! I was away in my semi truck workin hard



to get good christmas money ! )

THANK YOU SO MUCH GINI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE BOX WAS GIANT ! and i had 4 gifts



I unrolled the big one from the bubble wrap and couldnt wait ( the paper was torn the gift said I WANT OUT !!!!!!!!!



) It was a neat assortment of french vanilla scented candles in all sizes ! yummy - the smallest candles on the side though were broken ( that darn mail worker tossed my box im sure!!!!!



)

Im goin to wait til christmas to open the rest and then i will post what else I got ! Im goin to try to be a god girl on the rest that one was just beggin for me to open it





OKAY and since i was at the post office today I mailed out my gift so

A NEIGHBOR of mine should be getting theirs in the next day it went priority and not to far away

I was scared I wasnt goin to get home intime to mail it out but I DID ( the hubby woulda took it for me im sure)

My person posted on here they hadnt gotten it yet made me feel



but no fear its on its way I PROMISE !





When my person gets her gift please feel free to open it and I hope it comes in useful and then please pm me or send me an email !

Well I better go to the feed store now to get stocked up on more feed before I head out again on the road

Oh and REO thanks again for all your hard work ( you better watch your mail box too! ) you do such a great job puttin this together you are the best ! and I do mean that !


----------



## palominogirl (Dec 5, 2007)

I sent mine out yesterday and because im late



i sent under rush delivery they said it should be there in 1-3 days so when my person gets let me know im worried that it will get lost or something so ill be alittle stressed till i know she got it. i hope you like it



my jazz and izzy helped me pick out part of it have a good day everybody





Brittanie


----------



## Gini (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm glad it got there in time... I'm so sorry about the candles on the side. I thought I'd wrapped it with enough bubble wrap



.... Enjoy and have a very Merry Christmas!

You might want to open the small soft bendable one





Gini


----------



## TrailersOutWest.com (Dec 5, 2007)

Guess Santa thought I was a very bad person this year- because of the " I didn't see what I think I saw" incident at AMHA World show.. oh well. I think my gift recipient should be getting back from her trip to Texas, hint hint. I checked and the company got her gift sent out and they wrapped it for me too. That was really nice of them. Well, hope everyone is enjoying the holidays and keeping safe and warm. Happy Holidays from the top of the Mountains- Angela


----------



## Candice (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine went out to Ga last Friday and I'm praying it arrives ok. Hubby took it to the post office for me but the lady at the post office said I had the wrong zip code on there and changed it. I hope everyone posts when they recieve their gifts so I'll know that it arrived. Should be there by today.


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 5, 2007)

well you twisted my arm Gini



Okay I opened the small ones ( yeah they were both about the same size and both kinda bendy !



so I opened them both!

Love the stocking thats so neat.... and to think I almost bought one for me at the local Atwoods store where I get my horsey stuff !

The stationary paper is so pretty I love it!

I am goin to wait till Christmas to open the last one I PROMISE!

Thanks again and Yeah there was a ton of bubble wrap and I have been pickin them peanuts off me since i opened the box ! they attacked me first thing ! GOTTA LOVE STATIC !





Hope Each and every one of the forum members has a wonderful and joyous Christmas and may the new year be the best ever!


----------



## jjnov (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to appalogize to mySS, she is in Canada, my truck broke down on me the day before thanksgiving while I was working. And I havent had a truck since unless it was past 6pm, but I work from 6pm-2am. My mom is lending me her car this Friday, so I can shop and send things out , and wrap! Im sooo VERY sorry, BUT I will get it to ya as fast as I can.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Dec 5, 2007)

I GOT MINE!!! Thank you Nila Young *SunQuest* Neat to have a package from the "Homeland"






I'm going to try and make myself wait till Christmas to open it


----------



## love_casper (Dec 5, 2007)

mine just went out today (i know, i've been bad. kept having issues with post office, then mom was gonna mail it from work, but then we didn't have the address.....






) and it's going to Canada so hope it gets there in time. My santa was so fun to shop for! Hope she likes it!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 5, 2007)

I just want to reassure my person that I did get her gifts, and they are packed in the box ready to wrap and ship. Because of my work hours, I can't send it out until Friday or Saturday, so I will send it priority to make sure she gets it. The package isn't traveling very far from here, just a few states west so it should make it in time.


----------



## Mona (Dec 5, 2007)

YAY..mine also arrived today I LOVE IT!! THANK YOU Sandy (sedeh)! I asked(hinted) for a horse calendar and not only did I receive a calendar, but it was one featuring MY OWN photos on each and every month, so makes this one so VERY special!



THANK YOU! And she also made sure she gave way to me sweet tooth too, and sent 4 little boxes of different flavored English Toffee, which I also just LOVE, and shamefully, have to admit I sampled one piece from each box, and devoured the whole box of the Milk Chocolate Almond flavour!



They are all DELICIOUS!!! So again Sandy, THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH! Everything was PERFECT!





OH MY! Was so excited I forgot to attach the photo! OH! Here it is!


----------



## flamingstar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, I got mine today, and can't wait to open it. I will abide by your do not opens on the package LOL, but it will be hard. My Secret Santa is Relic, Thanks so much Dawn.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 5, 2007)

I just wanted to say I mailed mine out today. I was a few days late mailing out, sorry about that, but it is on the way!!!

Oh, and my package is supposed to rattle!!!


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 5, 2007)

I got mine today too! But! I still dont know who its from! They signed the card "secret santa!" and cheated and sent it from a work address! LOL





I will post photos soon! I just LOVE everything!

I got a dream catcher that is just so beautiful! It came with coin? cant think of the word, that is engraved with "safe journeys" which is so fitting for us who travel along way to shows!

I also got a Copper braclet with horses diamond cut into the copper! its really pretty!

and a set of drink coasters with horses and a xmas theme also very pretty!

Thank you so much to my secret santa!!





Kat

I keep checking for my person, I mailed hers on 11/30 so I am hoping she gets hers soon!


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you KarenG! I got mine today! I just LOVE the Siberian Husky Keychain! And I love the bracelet and earings as well! They are just so cute! And the horses will love the treats and the ornaments will look neat on a christmas tree. Thanks so much!



Tapestry Minis said:


> I GOT MINE!!! Thank you Nila Young *SunQuest* Neat to have a package from the "Homeland"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! Don't wait! LOL! I thought it was funny that I should have your name. I thought about sending you some good Idaho potatoes!!! Hee Hee! Just kidding. I wrapped your gift in wrapping paper, so you can take it out of the box and put it under your tree if you wish. Or better yet, you can just unwrap and enjoy now! But no matter what, glad that you got it!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok Nila you twisted my arm. After what you said I just couldn't wait.....OMG!!



I'm so glad I didn't.

A Painted Pony ornament. Will go great on my horsey tree!










BUT that's just the beginning. Words don't even describe how special the next gift is. In September I lost my best friend Cayden. We got him in Idaho not to far from Nila and will be getting a puppy from the same line in about March. Border Collies are the most incredible breed I've ever encountered. Nila HANDMADE this incredible bookmark from Japanese Miyuki GLASS beads. This includes

100 Gold (24 carat gold plated glass)

374 Red beads

12 Grey beads

1 Brown bead

163 Black beads

116 White beads

For a grand total of 766 beads!

I appologize for the glare my camera is not that great and it wouldn't let me take it without the flash.






*THANK YOU SO MUCH NILA!!!*






*::BIG HUG::*


----------



## REO (Dec 6, 2007)

Kat (black pearl) your Santa is Fried Potatoes

Great gifts you all are getting! This is so much fun!


----------



## sedeh (Dec 6, 2007)

Mona said:


> YAY..mine also arrived today I LOVE IT!! THANK YOU Sandy (sedeh)! I asked(hinted) for a horse calendar and not only did I receive a calendar, but it was one featuring MY OWN photos on each and every month, so makes this one so VERY special!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked it! I was a bit nervous "stealing" pics from your website....but since it was for a good cause!



I hope the Canadian holidays came out right....I found them on a website and put them in for you. Cary's is a toffee company that is right by the hospital where I work.....I can't go there too often because I like their stuff too much!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW your all getting such neat gifts. ok I APOLOGIZE soo HUGELY. My Gift has NOT been mailed yet. I am in Washington as you all probably are aware a state of Emergency has been issued here.

Some places are absolute messes.

All 5 of our stalls are UNDER WATER so I am busy daily trying to fix that with ditches etc. our property does not drain. We lost several sections of fencing where metal T- posts were bent like toothpicks.

I went out to see a duck family swimming in one of my pastures for gosh sakes.

so ANYWAY my package will go out at the LATEST Monday , my person will have WAY before Christmas I PROMISE>

And Im sorry didnt expect a natural disaster to take us out. I PROMISE it wont be late


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 6, 2007)

Still nothing here yet..

My gift I sent out was supposedly delivered today according to the tracking thing, and I can tell my Santa is on, but they have not posted! I am on pins and needles waiting to make sure it arrived ok!


----------



## love_casper (Dec 6, 2007)

I GOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and of course tore it open right away.

thank you so much breanne (_minihorses4ever_)


























OMG I LOVE it all!!!!! I got some sweets, cowboy magic, hair gel, baby oil, coat polish........everything I need to show next year.

Thank you soooo much, and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 6, 2007)

love_casper said:


> I GOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and of course tore it open right away.
> 
> thank you so much breanne (_minihorses4ever_)
> 
> ...



Oh, YAY!!! I am so GLAD it got there in ONE PIECE! I was SO worried. LOL

You were so much fun to buy for! I am SO glad you like it!


----------



## friedpotatoes (Dec 6, 2007)

Black Pearl (Kat),

Thanks for the laugh; I wasn't trying to cheat, I just forgot to put Friedpotatoes in there...





Glad you liked everything!





Friedpotatoes (Cary)


----------



## outlawridge (Dec 7, 2007)

Mailed mine Priority Mail this past Monday with Delivery Confirmation, still not delivered per usps.com.



Hopefully she will receive it tomorrow.


----------



## Diana (Dec 7, 2007)

Mailed mine over a week ago and haven't seen a post upon receipt of it. Hopeful soon.


----------



## justjinx (Dec 7, 2007)

What a wonderful treat to get home from work last night and find a box from dannigirl! it was wonderful! thank you, thank you, thank you! my box contained a loaf of homemade cinnamon bread (yummy!), the gingerbread painted pony ornament (beautiful!!!!), a horse light/fan pull, a horse keychain, and bells to add a jingle! thank you so verrrrrrrrrry much! jennifer





the gift i sent went out wed priority to a place not so far away (maybe a neighbor of dannigirl?) and should be there anyday. a second box went out that will take longer! happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Dec 7, 2007)

_[SIZE=18pt]Just wanted to post that I mailed mine off last Saturday with delivery confirmation.



USPS.com shows it was delivered on Monday, December 3rd, but my person hasn't posted that they did receive it yet.



Please post to let your Santas know the gifts were received!!![/SIZE]_

Nothing here yet, but the closer to Christmas, the better.



I have a hard time with the temptation to open a present as soon as I get it!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 7, 2007)

I received mine from Diana!

Diana sent a lovely letter telling all about herself, her family and her farm. After reading the letter,

I couldn't resist opening the gifts...hope that was ok!!






She sent a beautiful handmade gift tag and a lovely homemade Christmas card. She is so talented! They are so pretty I will no doubt show them to everybody then tuck them away to save.

She sent a very cute snowman box containing items from their own farm as well as their area! Some yummy maple syrup, some lip balm, healing balm and two VERY nice smelling soy candles!





Also some 'horsin around pasta". This is sooo cute! The pasta is in the shapes of horses...running, horse heads, horse shoes....I've never seen anything like it! It is just the cutest!






AND...all this was great, but.....she sent me a *Saluki*!!! She made this ornament using a photo

from my own website!!! It is just beautiful, the picture does not do it justice at all, try as I might I could not

stop the light reflecting on it to get a good picture. But you can get the idea. I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT!!!!!










THANK YOU SO MUCH, DIANA!!!!












(I did receive this a few days ago but it's really been one heck of a week around here, so I hadn't had a chance to photograph until this morning.) This was my first year doing this and it was so much fun!!

I sent my gift out last Friday via UPS...sure hope my person has received it!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS, EVERYONE!

Shelley


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 7, 2007)

I GOT MY GIFTS








Thank you so much Steffanie (MiniHoofBeats) I love everything. She got me a cute horsey magnet, horsey/cowboy coasters and a soap making kit!!!

At the Post Office today I saw that I had something that was to big to fit into my mail box, I thought it might be my papers i've been waiting for from AMHR but nope, it was a box that said welding products on it. I thought now what has William gone and bought (he does welding)? Then I saw my name on it and I knew!!

There's no way I could wait until Christmas so I opened it as soon as I got home with it.

Thanks again Steffanie, happy holidays!!!!

Leslie

My gift went out today for my giftee.


----------



## jjnov (Dec 7, 2007)

I got mine, from Ennis, TX. It says dont open till Christmas, so I have less than 20 days.


----------



## stormo41 (Dec 7, 2007)

I got my gift today! thanks Reble!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 7, 2007)

Post office said mine was delivered on the 5th, but haven't seen anything posted --


----------



## Diana (Dec 7, 2007)

Shelley, I'm glad you enjoyed the gifts. I loved doing the ornament for you. Now I've made 2 for my daughter with each of her kids. I love doing crafts, especially during the Christmas season. Enjoy the holidays.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 7, 2007)

I ot mine! Still having trouble picking what to get.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 7, 2007)

justjinx said:


> What a wonderful treat to get home from work last night and find a box from dannigirl! it was wonderful! thank you, thank you, thank you! my box contained a loaf of homemade cinnamon bread (yummy!), the gingerbread painted pony ornament (beautiful!!!!), a horse light/fan pull, a horse keychain, and bells to add a jingle! thank you so verrrrrrrrrry much! jennifer



I am glad you like everything. The bells were sort of an afterthought. Just found them with the wrapping paper and thought they would be fun.

Still haven't gotten mine, but that is ok cause anticipation is half the fun. Checking the mail is an adventure.


----------



## LindaB (Dec 7, 2007)

I recieved mine yesterday. I'm sorta in a position here, as I'm in Vegas with my son that just had to have back surgery so I havent a clue as to who it's from. I thank you for the Christmas gift, so sorry. I can't thank you by name . I know I'll love it no matter what it is. It comes from the heart and that's the best part of your kindness. Thank you so much and will post as soon as I get back to Arkansas and see what goodies I got. God Bless you and again thank you so much.

[SIZE=14pt]  merry christmas to you [/SIZE]


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been bad!!





I received my gift a few days ago, but haven't posted until now! Sorry! OH! I'm waiting to open it. Well, at least that's the plan.





And I just sent mine out today! Sorry again!! Hope it gets there in a hurry!!


----------



## Relic (Dec 7, 2007)

Thankyou Wendy from Mustard Seed Ranch after doing poop l found a box sitting by my back door with the housedog sitting on top l guess she was guarding it so the outside dog wouldn't haul it away



... l'm going to wait a while before opening.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Dec 7, 2007)

I got mine today!!! I got a great tote with lots of goodies! Cool lube, Horse sense shampoo, 2 clipper brushes, clipper grease and oil, a blade box, nose shaver, and a gift certificate for clipper service. It's almost like you know me because I do clipping for other folks plus my own. Thanks Lisa!!

I sent my gift out today. Sorry to my person that it is a little late. I sent it by the fastest route so you should have it Monday or Tuesday by the latest. (heath problems. just found out I have a brain tumor, and I hope you understand) Hope my person likes theirs.

This is way too much fun!



Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!!

Peggy


----------



## shoegirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Peggy, so glad you liked your gift. Crescendo Acres does a great job sharpening blades and the service is fast. Enjoy and have a Merry Christmas!

Take care,

Lisa


----------



## picasso (Dec 7, 2007)

I GOT mine!!!!!!!!! Now, I need to apologize for it taking me so long to post that I had gotten it. There have been all sorts of problems around here and at work all week long. I am soooooooooooo sorry. I got it, and couldn't hold out till Christmas. I had to open it as soon as I got it. I got a feed tub STUFFED full of goodies for me, the horses and the dogs. I got grooming tools(brush, comb, sweat scrapper and wash mit-my horses absolutely love those things), leather care stuff, chew bones for the dogs, a really neat ornament, a red, white and blue hang up horse decoration, a candle and CHOCOLATE (for ME). Thank you bunches and bunches. It was a really great gift.


----------



## Bassett (Dec 7, 2007)

Still patiently waiting to receive mine. Anticipation every day when I go to the mailbox. Nope, not today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## twister (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry I just posted mine today a little late I know but it doesn't have too far to go (hint)



. I am still waiting for mine but it is better if it comes just before Christmas as I can't resist opening it.

This is so much fun.

Yvonne


----------



## MInx (Dec 7, 2007)

*



Yeah, got mine today and was so tickled..it was from Julie at Red Wagon Farm.*

She sent two bags her homegrown pecans! One cinnamon, and one hot and spicy. in a red tin box..lovely. Will share with family at Xmas dinner.

Also a small bottle of lotion made by a friend of hers. This is Cantaloupe Lily and is made with EMU oil! Also included was a lotion bar of same thing..Nice for my purse. I love it!

Also a jar of Vidalia Onion Salsa made in her town..wow how did she know I love Vidalias!

As if that wasn't enough she sent me a gift certificate to Star Lake Tack so I can get Shadow boy his front buckle on boots! Carl was very moved at that..

So here's the picture and thank you so very much dear Julie!

Let me just ad I sent out my S.S. gift last week and haven't heard so I am hoping it got to my S.S. OK

Merry Christmas all.

Maxine


----------



## MSRminis (Dec 7, 2007)

Relic-I am so glad you got it. I must confess I was a little worried about the whole customs thinging!! Don't wait too long as it is Christmas related!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 7, 2007)

Gosh I have no idea which member my santa is! REO, can I have some help? I'd like to send a thank-you


----------



## RedWagon (Dec 7, 2007)

Maxine, So glad everything arrived safely! I hope you enjoy the pecans (they are addictive) and the salsa--glad to hear you love Vidalias! The lotion bar is great for purses--no mess! And I hope Shadow will like his new shoes!

Happy Holidays!!



MInx said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## palominogirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I walked in the house after bowling today and as soon as i walked in i seen a box on the counter and i new what it was. my secret santa was Tina Ross or AKA Punky and i absolutely loved it. i got a t-shirt with a big horse and baby on it and it is so cute and i got a sweatshirt with 2 horse heads on it. my mom has already informed me that she is gonna steal it and i got a box of chocolates. thank you so much tina i love all of it and i hope you have a merry christmas and a happy new year same goes for everybody else on the forum.

Thankyou

Brittanie


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2007)

Alyx your Santa is Fancy.

I've been here behind the scenes emailing asking people to post if they got their gift.

I know it's a worry not to know if a pkg got there safe or not.

PLEASE post as soon as you get your gift to put your Santa's mind at ease.

Lots of nice goodies so far!


----------



## nootka (Dec 8, 2007)

Robin, yours was one of the first things I got after the huge storm hit us. It just came at a great time. We haven't even gotten our tree, yet, and we normally get it the first weekend of Dec. at the latest. I have it sitting under two HUGE poinsettias right now. My husband peeked, but he didn't tell me what's in it.

I may open it soon. I don't know if I can wait.....





I am so excited to see what's in there!!!

I mail mine Monday to my SS assignee. I am so sorry it's late. I have had it ready since last week, and intended to get it out before then. I should have sent it when I thought about it, and then that storm came in here.

Still, I am sure it will be there before Christmas.

Liz


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2007)

Liz, didn't you open the brown paper? Go ahead! There are 3 wrapped gifts inside. Much nicer to look at than brown paper! I still say the biggest of the 3 should be opened now. But that's just me LOL!


----------



## Diana (Dec 8, 2007)

Haven't received mind yet but I know it will be great. Reading everyones posts of their gifts all sound just wonderful. I especially like seeing the ones with pictures, some great shoppers.

Merry Christmas All


----------



## HaazeMinis (Dec 8, 2007)

I got my Secret Sant Gift!!!








It is from Norman, Oklahoma!





My secret Santa put on the Box NO PEEKING!





& DO NOT OPEN UNTIL CHRISTMAS!





THANKS SECRET SANTA!!!!!





I will post pictures of my gift on Christmas Day for everyone!





This is SO MUCH FUN!!!!!














Jeri


----------



## flamingstar (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmmmmm, I sent my package out on Monday using Purolator, but haven't seen a post that my person received it. Hopefully she has, and will like what I put in there.

This is fun, and hopefully we can keep doning this for many years to come.

Flame/Vicki


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Dec 8, 2007)

I got my package in the mail, or should I say my husband picked up from the post office box for me and it was sitting on the counter for me.

Thank YOU SO MUCH,,, "My Daddys Jag"








I just love the book Equine Emergency Bible. I took a quick look at it and it will come in very handy.

I also love the Santa mugs with the hot cocoa mix, flavored coffee and bag of mini marshmallows. You really know how I need those right now with all of the snow ( I say it is just to early for snow) but I always say that even in Feb





I wanted to let you know everything got here in great shape.

Thanks again

Deb -- Aggravation Acres


----------



## kuelqhs (Dec 8, 2007)

First off I'd like to start by saying I had the worlds worst night. I left the house Friday morning at 10am and didn't pull back in to my house until 3;30 am Saturday morning. I had made a horse trip for a friend of mine to get his new horse, it was a 900 mile round trip. I almost wrecked my truck not once but twice! No worries, my son, the horse, and I all made it home safe. By the end of the trip I was so tired the lines of the road had started waving etc...

To my surprise when I got home there was a small box waiting for me. I got all excited because I knew my gift had arrived! Let me tell you after a night like that, it couldn't have made it to me at a better time.

I”m thrilled to say I finally got those number holders that go on the sides of the cart! I have wanted some of those for a very very long time. Also in the box was a Cow Pie, oops sorry it was the Original Cow Pie! (no she didn't send me what your thinking lol, its candy)!! Also one cute Christmas tree ornament. (by the way I needed some of those, I don't have anything but lights on my tree).

So a big thank you to Kira 98, good timing girl!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 8, 2007)

Still nothing here, but my package went out priority today. They told me it would arrive in MO in 2 - 3 days.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 8, 2007)

wantminimore said:


> I GOT MY GIFTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leslie,

I'm so glad you got your gifts! I hope you didn't already go out and buy your own soap making kit LOL! It was a little more than I thought it would be, but I just had to throw in a couple other items I found while out shopping that I thought you would like! I hope you have fun trying out soap making and let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 8, 2007)

Still nothing here...



I can't wait I got a package in the mail today with no return address and I could have sworn it was my SS gift...I opened it up only to find it was from my dad with baby clothes and formula. I am way tooo anxious!!!


----------



## kareng (Dec 8, 2007)

Sunquest - I am so glad that your box arrived safely and that you like everything. I had alot of fun shopping. Hope you have a wonderful holiday season!!

Shelley - My apologies for not posting right away that your gifts arrived. I just started back to work full time and it is a huge adjustment for me. Your gifts were actually the first to go under our tree. I am waiting to open them and will post pics as soon as I do. I did open the card and have it displayed. Hope you have a great holiday!! Thank you very much!!!!!!

Thanks Reo for organizing the exchange!

kareng


----------



## Leeside (Dec 8, 2007)

My Secret Santa gift arrived today from Kuelqhs.

I received a basket with a variety of horse treats, chocolate bars (I love chocolate!), a mouse pad and a really neat tack/coat hook made from horse shoes.

Thank you so much Deni! The gifts are beautiful.





Kim


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine came today!



It is from Christy Hayden Casnos Minis.

I haven't opened it yet, I'm trying to be good and wait for Christmas.

Thank you


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 8, 2007)

Its here its here I got mine today and there was no waiting here. My gift was from Russ and Thank you sooo much Russ. You would have loved watching me get into the box for starters Russ or the post office loves tough tape then when I got inside it was packed REALLY well. I got candy canes and tick tack the candy canes will be shared with the horses Russ also sent me two products from his state of Iowa Soybean oil and honey and a wonderful container of Italian chocolate. Thank you so very much Chocolate always goes well here maybe too well sometimes. We cant wait to try the soybean oil and honey on homemade biscuits should be wonderful. Again many thanks I will PM you once we have tried the soybean oil.


----------



## kuelqhs (Dec 8, 2007)

Leeside said:


> My Secret Santa gift arrived today from Kuelqhs.
> 
> I received a basket with a variety of horse treats, chocolate bars (I love chocolate!), a mouse pad and a really neat tack/coat hook made from horse shoes.
> 
> ...



Kim,

You are very welcome! I stayed with my parents the whole month of November doing barrel racing, so I had dad help me weld up the horseshoe hanger for you. Usually I do leather work for gifts but since I wasn't home, I did the best I could. As far as the mouse pad, let me know how you like that, I've never seen one like that before. Oh and I forgot to put the horseshoe nails in there so you can hang your hooks, if you would like me to send you some let me know and I'll drop them in the mail.

Glad you like your stuff. Oh and all those flavors of horse treats have been Mini tested and approved!!

Marry Christmas

Kira 98, where did you get that Cow Pie at, it was AWESOME!! I want another! LOL


----------



## Russ (Dec 8, 2007)

Nita, so glad you liked it but there were 2 boxes mailed....



there should be a big box coming real soon....I mailed them the same day and got tracking numbers. That bigger box has your real christmas gift.



So look for it and yeah lots of tape and probally a hernia cause this bigger box was heavy.





Glad you liked the food stuff...thought it'd be fun for you to try some Iowa products. Let me know when that other box comes.....I am kinda worried they didn't come together.

P.S. The candy canes are cinnamon flavor.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 8, 2007)

CyndiM- I hope you like them. You can open them when ever you want to. I still haven't gotten mine yet, but it's also 2 weeks away from Christmas.

Christy


----------



## yellerroseintx (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you Deb at AGGRAVATION ACRES!!!!! I couldn't wait so I had to open..sorry



I just loved every yummy morsall..and I wore my new horsey socks today....we ate all the chocolate covered pretzels (they were sooooo good).got beautiful equine note cards too!! Thanks again and do have a wonderful Christmas










my SS has been delivered but no post as of yet...hope she liked it...


----------



## Shelley (Dec 9, 2007)

kareng said:


> Sunquest - I am so glad that your box arrived safely and that you like everything. I had alot of fun shopping. Hope you have a wonderful holiday season!!
> 
> Shelley - My apologies for not posting right away that your gifts arrived. I just started back to work full time and it is a huge adjustment for me. Your gifts were actually the first to go under our tree. I am waiting to open them and will post pics as soon as I do. I did open the card and have it displayed. Hope you have a great holiday!! Thank you very much!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You're very welcome! Hope you enjoy them!

Happy Holidays!

Shelley


----------



## joyenes (Dec 9, 2007)

I want to put Yellerroseintx at ease. I received your wonderful gift yesterday.




You could not have pick a better gift if you knew me personally!! Really!! I haven't got a picture yet but will add one later today.

What I received was a very soft fleece throw, I'm just addicted to these. Just ask anyone.





A really nice wall hanging of a country decor moose with three matching ornaments.Already have them hanging!!





Cell phone holders which were quickly taken by my family..





And the very best DARK CHOCOLATE LINDT TRUFFLES. They are mine all mine!!!!!!!!











THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!



Joyce


----------



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2007)

I've received my gift! Thank you very much Appymini!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Dec 9, 2007)

I received my gift, last Tuesday actually, and I don't even have the words to explain to any of you how much it means to me. My Secret Santa was Robin O. a.k.a. REO. Robin made me a Christmas stocking, ALL by hand, out of felt. It took her three weeks to make it, and I can surely understand why!! I will take pictures for all of you to see it, but trust me the work and love that went into that stocking is beyond explanation!! It has an angel(which I collect) on it and two beautiful horses. Robin designed and made this for me, every piece by hand.... It is just AMAZING!!!!!!!

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOO MUCH, ROBIN!!!!!!!!!!! I just love it! I am going to try to find a shadow box frame to put it in so that nothing ever happens to it. It will never be folded, just as you asked, and I will cherish it forever. Thank you so much for knowing me so well and being my friend. My stocking is one of the most beautiful gifts I have ever received and I am not sure there are words to say that express my gratitude and awe. THANK YOU








Merry Christmas to all!! I miss you all so much, my computer is junk and I haven't been in touch with anyone like I'd like to be. Take Care and know that you'll all be in my thoughts and prayers this Christmas.

HUGS & Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!

Jodi


----------



## REO (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw Jodi



It was my pleasure to make it for someone as special as you. Did you see one is a palomino in honor of your boy?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh My Gosh! Oh My Gosh!





I got my present several days ago, but just opened it today! It's awesome!!



So thoughtful, so nicely wrapped!



My Secret Santa is Kat (aka Black Pearl on the forum)! And she got me jewelry making supplies! Yippee!














And she wrapped each and every item and put beautiful bows on them! Here are a couple of pics:











The pics aren't the best, but what I got was a beading board, a great organizer for beads and findings with a ton of compartments, 5 different sets of beads, and a bunch of findings!

Happy beading to me!!





Thanks Kat! Very thoughtful, very much appreciatated!


----------



## MInx (Dec 9, 2007)

*Getting a little worried as I sent my gift out to my S.S. on Nov 30th according to my receipt and no reply yet nor is it listed here..shouldn't take that long to get the the West coast.*

Maxine


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 9, 2007)

So many great gifts here!! I still havent recieved mine yet but Im hoping my Secret Santa is delivering it in person...I love company....


----------



## mininik (Dec 9, 2007)

*THANK YOU, LEWELLA!* I got a pair of cute little wire and bead dragonfly ornaments in neon green and pink and a retired Breyergallery porcelain Shetland Pony:


----------



## Lewella (Dec 9, 2007)

mininik said:


> *THANK YOU, LEWELLA!* I got a pair of cute little wire and bead dragonfly ornaments in neon green and pink and a retired Breyergallery porcelain Shetland Pony:


You're Welcome! Glad you liked it.


----------



## carlenehorse (Dec 9, 2007)

Still waiting for the Secret Santa to arrive here in Texas.





HJF glad you liked the pillows and the photo albulm.

Carlene


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Dec 10, 2007)

Yellerroseintx

I am glad you enjoyed the chocolate covered pretzels. A friend sells them to raise money for the American Cancer Society. So they helped me out getting them for you and l helped them out raising some money. So good all around.





I am happy you liked everything.

Deb


----------



## heart k ranch (Dec 10, 2007)

jjnov said:


> I got mine, from Ennis, TX. It says dont open till Christmas, so I have less than 20 days.


It was from me!!!

You can open it when ever you want! Merry Christmas!


----------



## heart k ranch (Dec 10, 2007)

I got my SS package!!! I will try not to open it!!\

Thanks so much! Who ever sent it to me!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks so much to Rodies Mini Ranch!! I got not only the Salt Water Taffy but a really cute mini window decal and a gift certificate for a polar fleece mini blanket made by Down the Mountain minis!! I cannot wait to order...any chance they have a website?

Thanks so much SS...I LOVED all my gifts!!


----------



## J&HMinis (Dec 10, 2007)

I got mine on Saturday! It was a horse statue with an american flag blanket!



How fitting, my husband is in the military! Also 2 adorable ornaments that are now on my tree! I took a pic, but I'm having issues downloading from my camera.

Thank you so much Tapestry Minis!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 10, 2007)

I got mine today. I got a polar fleece neck warmer, a lime green and pruple lead rope, 2 pens lime green and purple, a cute finger towel, and a green christmas ornament. Thanks you Cyndia from Pond Lake Miniatures. I want to know if you made the neck warmer? Let me know. I'll try to get a picture of them and post them.

Christy


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Christy, i am glad you received the package. I did make the neck warmer. I really like them in the winter. I wear mine all the time as I don't like getting my chin cold.

cyndia


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 10, 2007)

My most humble thanks goes to Russ I have already PM'd him. He has done way more than he should have in addition to the first box which I already shared with all of you he sent a second one with all sorts of wonderful things. A tote and an umbrella for show days, a thermometer and a stethoscope for our mares who are pregnant, Socks and gloves for the cold winters here, A wonderful light up snowman made by a friend of his, An information packet about his state that I cant wait to read and also a magnet from his state, a cinnamon candle in a lovely little crock, a tiny reindeer for my collection, a beautiful Santa with the history of Santa for my collection and best of all an Iowa rock yes thats right an Iowa rock with two snomen painted on it the rock is almost heart shaped. I have told him in my note just how thankful I am that he was chosen as my Santa and want to ask Robin if I can have dibs on him for another year. lol He is just the best Santa ever and I've had wonderful ones in the past.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 10, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!! My Secret Santa is Donna Phillips aka Picasso!! You could not have done better!!!! I needed a calender really bad! And the pillow is perfect!!(already claimed by my son though!



) I'm soooooooo happy!!!!!!

Here are a couple of pics! And the chocolate fudge assortment is *wonderful*!!! This is just a small sample I put on a plate for pictures, there is ALOT more!!!!! That butterscotch one on the outer edge is to die for!!!!
















Donna....Thank you!

I hope you have a *Wonderful Christmas * and a very *Happy New Year*!!

Leya


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

Got mine today




with nice pretty pink words saying DO NOT OPEN TILL CHRISTMAS! OH!


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks a bunch [SIZE=14pt]*TWISTER*[/SIZE], been into the shortbread cookies already. Oh so good.

Soap and dish love the smell, , orange chocolate ( that will be open next ),

horse tree ornament & the Video Workshop with Larry Parnell..


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I have had a hard day (ripping out flooring in the new house), but a good day (beautiful hardwood underneath), and I came out to the farm for a break only to find my Secret Santa gifts had arrived!









Oh boy!!! I must have been better than I thought, because my Secret Santa really outdid themselves.

The first box contained five hardcover novels, all by authors I haven't read before, so I am very excited to crack those open.

The second box contained two more wrapped boxes, one with a beautiful handmade lead rope with our farm colors. And I mean *beautiful*. I don't even want to use it! It also had a handmade fleece neck warmer, which is going to come in handy...well, right now. The other wrapped box had a seasonal hand towel, some cute stationery, and mint M&M's (at which I actually applauded). The wrapping was so nice I felt bad for my own Secret Santa and the lumpy, tape covered packages I sent.

So thank you *justjinx* of Pondlake Stables!! Your gifts were the highlight of a very long day!



I'll try to get a nice picture up later for everyone to ooh and aah over.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 10, 2007)

I am waiting anxiously....oops....I mean patiently.....still haven't gotten my ss gift yet, but I keep checking daily.......


----------



## Russ (Dec 10, 2007)

Nita, you are very welcome and so glad you like everything. I tried to put alot of IOWA in those boxes.





I had alot of fun sharing christmas with you in Maine!



Merry Christmas a much happiness in the New Year!

*******************************************************************

This part is to my secret santa.....Lisa. I was having such a good day .....the last wrapped gift you sent me was just begging for me to open it. Sooooo I did!

*THANK YOU LISA!!!* I got a beautiful, hunter green Kensington halter/show bag!



I never dreamed in a million years that I would get a a Hamilton halter and a halter bag. You treated me so well Lisa, I thank you! I am very greatful and overwhelmed. This forum is so wonderful. I will be placing my show halters in my very first ever show halter bag!





I'm gonna take this as a good sign for showing for me in 2008.....thanks to you Lisa.



I will carry my show halter bag with me to shows with alot of pride knowing you chose it for me....and the hamilton halter too!

Lisa, I hope you read this, I posted several pages back when I opened the first gift. I THANK YOU for everything you sent me and the goodies too......I want to wish you and your family a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Sure hope to meet you one day Lisa and thank you in person! Russ


----------



## Bassett (Dec 10, 2007)

.

Peggy,

Yippee I got mine today. Needless to say my Grandchildren and I immediately opened it. I absolutely Love Love Love everything in it. I got the most gorgeous 4 by 5 1/2 foot wall hanging I think that is what it is. what I will use it for anyway. It is really silky material and has a herd of horses on it. It is so beautiful Also a book by Jean Glasgow entitled Now Do You Believe mini - mini. I've already read 3 stories in it. Very enjoyable reading. A snow globe with a rearing horse in it. So pretty. A "Rangers" beanie horse (Texas Rangers). A christmas stocking to hang for Santa to fill (I've been good other than opening my present too early. Really I have. LOL) And last but not least a key chain strap that says "I love my horse" with a silver horse on the end that appears to be also a bottle opener. I like everything so much, couldn't have asked for anything better. I just love to be surprised. Thank you so much Peggy (cedar_ridge_tx)

Peggy,

I am praying for you that your tumor can be taken care of. What a horrible thing to have happen. I will be thinking of you daily until we hear from you, please keep us posted as you can. The power of prayer can go a long way as several members on here have found out. So many bad things have happened this last year. Hoping and praying for the best for you. Merry Christmas, Peggy ((((((((HUGS ,



&



))))))))

Bonnie

I am rewriting part of this post. It mistakenly looks like I have the brain tumor. I deleted it. I was trying to quote cedar_ridge_tx, who has the tumor. She is my Secret Santa. Praying for Peggy.


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing here yet......however I do have a card from the post office to pick up a package there. Maybe maybe maybe it will be from my Secret Santa....








I sent mine out a week ago today.........sorry to my SS that they have not received it yet.....hopefully any-day now.......


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Dec 10, 2007)

Russ - I am so glad that you liked your stuff. I could not believe it when I got your wish list - it was just too funny that you wanted items from Ozark. I even called REo and asked if she cheated and gave you to me - she said no (I wonder still). You could not have been easier to get for. Thanks for all of the good wishes. The best to you and your family also. Sorry I have not responded earlier - this is our busiest time of year.

Merry Christmas, LisaB - Ozark

To my Secret Santa - I got your box today. I have not opened it. Can I open the box or should I wait for Christmas - I am actually one of those people that can wait (I love Christmas Morning). Thank You !!!!

LisaB


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 10, 2007)

My package came today!



Thank you Secret Santa, Maxine! ("MInx"?) She suggested I wait until Christmas to open it so I will do that.








By the way, I'm originally from Michigan. I grew up outside of Detroit (Dearborn) and usually get back there a couple of times a year.

(I haven't heard that my person got her gift yet. I sent it last Tuesday afternoon from California.)


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 11, 2007)

Heart K I'm your santa and I am so happy you got it



You may open it if you cannot wait!

And then YAY!!!!!!!!! Today was the day I have been waiting for. THANKS A MILLION SUSAN ( srpwildrose)...I loved EVERYTHING! I got a beautiful tree ornament thats in silver, 5 honeydew melon candles that I just love, 1 red lead rope, a stunning horse iron thing and a super duper warm red,grey,white and black blanket that will def. be used now and during the show season. I opened the box and I cried when I saw the Iron horse. Susan, was it by accident that it looks just like a picture I have of my stallion Blue in his first Liberty Class that he won? Its very touching I must say. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart.











Blue's picture from Liberty..I think its almsot identical















Sorry if these are so big...THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN SUSAN!!!


----------



## painthorselover (Dec 11, 2007)

I havent gotton mine yet~~~

I had sent my gift out December 1st and they said it should be arriving in 1-2 days!~ But my ss hasn't posted yet???


----------



## justjinx (Dec 11, 2007)

Tiffany, I am so glad you enjoyed everything! I had so much fun buying and making items for you! Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas! jennifer





P.S. I did cheat thought, as cyndia made the neck warmer!


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, mine got mailed out today, headed up to the northwest part of the country, sorry again for the delay, but health and driving issues delayed me. It was sent priority, so it should be there in three or so days and is a nice size box, can't miss it. It's not much, but I hope you will enjoy it.

I also got a pleasant surprise yesterday too, my gift arrived, FROM IRELAND!!!!

THANK YOU SHANE!!!!!





I got all kinds of goodies, so many to list. A wonderful card with gorgeous horses on it. I got some beautiful doilies with shamrocks embroidered on them (my farm name will be Shamrock Glade Farms) and a couple of pendants with real four leaf clovers in them and even a packet of shamrock seeds, how cool. I also got two necklaces with wooden beads and a little stuffed Christmas Eeyore and an Eeyore scarf (I love disney and my donkey too). I LOVE IT ALL!!! Sorry I don't have pictures to share, but believe me, she couldn't have done much better than that!!! I love Irish and celtic stuff so much, thank you ROKO-REO for matching us up!!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 11, 2007)

YAHOO, Glad my SS gift was received by Prestige Minis.






Took along time to get there, but so glad you liked everything.

YAHOO #2 I also received my SS gift.............from Masako Evans aka White Socks Minis.................






Adorable polor bear soft card, some lip palm(always needed), a cute key chain and the

Horse Savy Day Planner.......






.........I wanted this sooo bad...you must have been able to read my mind clear up there in Canada.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING.  

Merry Christmas


----------



## Chazzy (Dec 11, 2007)

I got my Secret Santa gift!!!





My Secret Santa was SilverDollar, and she got me a lot.

She gave me a southern California Equestrian Newspaper, a California magazine called "Riding", some assorted Ghirardelli Chocolates (which are my favorite by the way!!!



How did you know?), some Newman's Own dog treats, and Mrs. Pastures cookies for my horses, a bookmark, some pretty horse socks, a Pug changepurse, and a really pretty horse necklace with blue beads (how did you know blue was my favorite color?).

Thank you so much Rebecca, I really enjoy them!!!

Sorry that I don't have any pictures because I am at college right now and I don't have a camera. I will try and take pictures this weekend (But the chocolates may be gone he he!



)


----------



## appymini (Dec 11, 2007)

My SS was Sheri Hill.And what ever so lovely gifts from her.So nicely hand made.



And we are just doing our bathroom.And picked a grey color to use.And we couldn`t figure if we should use yellow or green with it. So yellow it is.



And a cute card.Thank you so much.


----------



## RedWagon (Dec 11, 2007)

I got mine!!



backwoods nanny was my SS and it was like she knew me! I got a great homemade fleece blanket with horses, of course, on it. I've been saying I need a warm blanket to snuggle in. I got a booklight that attaches to your book and you just don't know how much my husband will appreciate that when we're camping! I also got 4 great books and a cool Maine keychain! Thank you so much!!!

I will post pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Country Girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I got my present today!! Thank you to my SS Nigel. I love the stuffed horse, and my minis with love the treats, and grooming tools, Thanks a bunch!

Emily


----------



## divigo (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, my SS gift came today.

Thank you Linda aka FRED: I LOVE IT!!!

Especially the candy(do they sell over the internet?): how did you know I have a sweet tooth?!

I have to stop myself from eating everything, it's all so good.





Otherwise I wont be able to take a picture tomorrow. (no batteries right now)

My husband and I tasted a little of everything: the gingerbread thingies are our favorit.

Trust me: you have made friends for life!





Also loved your letter, it's a nice way of getting to know each other a little bit.

Thank you for the bear and little horse: I love stuffed animals.

It's almost as if you had a little bird telling you what I like.





And we will put the calender and mug to good use, they are beautiful.

you made my week, thanks

Patricia


----------



## Gini (Dec 11, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]IT ARRIVED TODAY!!!![/SIZE]

Thank you Mona!!! I love everything!!!!!

Mona sent a painted pony ornament (pointsettia horse), a Canada Totem engraved on a semi-precious stone called Inukshuk, beautiful horse notes with pictures of Mona's horses and 2 of the cutest little boys. Also, there was a mini horse calendar. I love the calendar and now DH says I have no excuse for not knowing the date...... It will be well used!!!

Mona, thank you! I had been looking at the painted pony ornaments and decided to wait until after Christmas. That was the exact one I had been looking at...





[SIZE=18pt]*Merry Christmas Mona!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## ruffian (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry - wrong SS!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 11, 2007)

Julie (Red Wagon) it was fun shopping for you and making your blanket. As for the books they arent really part of your gift just a few I have already read as I told you and thought you might enjoy. I originally was going to buy one by your authors that you had listed on the reading thread a while back but then was afraid that you might have already bought them for yourself. I liked the key ring myself as it has most of what Maine is known for So glad you liked it. May you and your family have a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## shane (Dec 11, 2007)

TN BELLE /.....Mistie




im so glad your gift arrived ,you were a joy to shop for , i wish i would have had more time, but im so busy with the new house,i would have liked to have sent you more!

i thought eyore might have reminded you of Twix lol

the wooden beads are curtain tie backs ! i bought myself some and thought you might have liked them also

I wish you such an amazing christmas Mistie!!!!! Have a good one!





lynda


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 11, 2007)

I received a message from my Secret Santa today, Tina Mitchell (Tinacvt) that I could open my present. So...I DID!!!



I got the We Are Marshall DVD



TWO Matthews






Matthew McConaughey



& Matthew Fox



What's a girl to do with TWO MATTHEWS!! YAY





As soon as I'm done decorating the Christmas Tree, I'm glued to the TV watching We Are Marshall

Thank you so much Tina, I love it!


----------



## Mona (Dec 11, 2007)

Gini said:


> [SIZE=18pt]IT ARRIVED TODAY!!!![/SIZE]
> 
> Thank you Mona!!! I love everything!!!!!
> 
> ...


WHEW...FINALLY!!! I was starting to get worried that it was lost in the mail somewhere! I normally send things Priority with delivery confirmation, and I had my daughter mail it out for me, and I forgot to tell her that, so she sent it regular first class mail. I kept watching for you to post, saying it had arrived, and as the days went by, I worried more and more! I was going to give it until tomorrow then email Robin to ask her to contact you to see if it had gotten there or not! So glad it made it's way all the way there!

*[SIZE=18pt]MERRY CHRISTMAS Gini!!! [/SIZE] *


----------



## friedpotatoes (Dec 11, 2007)

-Tifflunn (Tiffany)

Thank you so much for the Christmas plate and tea towels! They'e lovely.





Merry Christmas!

Friedpotatoes.


----------



## twister (Dec 11, 2007)

Reble said:


> Thanks a bunch [SIZE=14pt]*TWISTER*[/SIZE], been into the shortbread cookies already. Oh so good.
> 
> Soap and dish love the smell, , orange chocolate ( that will be open next ),
> 
> horse tree ornament & the Video Workshop with Larry Parnell..






You are very welcome Mary, hope you enjoy everything.

I am still waiting for my ss, but I am out of town until Friday on business so maybe it will be there when I get back





Yvonne


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 11, 2007)

Chazzy said:


> I got my Secret Santa gift!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chazzy,





I'm so glad you liked everything. Blue is my favorite color, too! I had fun shopping. The magazines weren't really part of your gift; I needed something to pack with and I thought you might enjoy reading something about horses from Southern California (that and they were handy!). Those and the Ghirardelli chocolates were my "regional" flair.





Merry Christmas!!

Rebecca


----------



## tinacvt (Dec 11, 2007)

Sheryl,

I'm glad you liked the DVD!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi

Didn't mean to worry my SS but we have been gone to Texas and traveling took alot longer than we thought in the nasty weather.

LOVE the day planner that I got from Hear about Miniatuares. It will be used



I hope your weather has been better than the plains





Hope my person gets theirs soon, going to the warmer climate in Virginia



. Let me know as was a fragile present and you are welcome to open and enjoy





Thanks again for this great opportunity and wonderful gifts. God Bless and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Dec 12, 2007)

Bonnie,

I am so glad you liked everything. You said you liked anything horsey and I just picked things that I would like!

The tumor is small, which is a good thing, and can be removed easily.(so they say) It causes me to have a continual headache like a migraine with sharp shooting pain.



I need all the prayers anyone wants to send my way. Specifically for funds to have the surgery, or to find a foundation that would help with expenses.

Merry Christmas!!

Peggy


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Dec 12, 2007)

J&HMinis said:


> I got mine on Saturday! It was a horse statue with an american flag blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Heather, I'm so glad you liked him. I just love how proud he looks. I love ELMER





Oh and those "ornaments" are fan pulls but they can double as Christmas tree ornaments





Please tell your hubby Thank you for all he does to keep us safe. I understand where you are coming from my hubby is former Marine. HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 12, 2007)

friedpotatoes said:


> -Tifflunn (Tiffany)
> 
> Thank you so much for the Christmas plate and tea towels! They'e lovely.
> 
> ...


Friedpotatoes,

Hope you enjoy them over the Holiday season- I will take it they arrived safe- I was so worried that our packing was going to fail.

Merry Christmas!!!!!!

Tiffany


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2007)

I can't tell you how much I enjoyed just getting a box from Rabbitsfizz! I have not had that much fun in a long time! I smiled all the way through the box!

And I have not even opened any of the gifts yet!





There was a pretty card, a cute little stuffed penquin ornament. a white teddy bear with a scarf. AND the bear was wearing a velvet bag with a tiny gift in it! And on that bag is a lovely little dragon fly pin!

There is a little Angel too. And a shiny sleigh! THEN there was a beautiful velvet blue bag (which I love) and I wasn't going to but I peeked in there and it was full of more little ornaments, candy canes etc. There is a total of 15 little wrapped gifts! All have cute notes on them!

I'm going to have fun opening them all! Thank you Jane! It's an honor for me to have you for my Santa!

WHEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am glad you liked everything. I sent you a PM about the blanket. Enjoy and have a happy holiday!!!



BlueStar said:


> Thanks so much to Rodies Mini Ranch!! I got not only the Salt Water Taffy but a really cute mini window decal and a gift certificate for a polar fleece mini blanket made by Down the Mountain minis!! I cannot wait to order...any chance they have a website?
> 
> Thanks so much SS...I LOVED all my gifts!!


----------



## SWA (Dec 12, 2007)

Got my SS Gift today, from BeckyG of Monticello Farms. THANK YOU SO MUCH BECKY!



I've been in need of some good ol' fashion CHRISTMAS CHEER, and your gift is just the ticket!



It's an absolutely beautiful Carousel Horse Musical Trinket Box! The music is very soothing, and it's OH SO PRETTY!



Thank you so much for the wonderful lift to my spirits, I sure needed it!








Wishing you and yours a Wonderfully FAMILY FILLED MERRY-MERRY CHRISTMAS!





EDITED: (PS. I sent my gift out a couple weeks ago, sent 2-Day Priority



, I hope it arrived safely for my person.)


----------



## BeckyG (Dec 12, 2007)

> Got my SS Gift today, from BeckyG of Monticello Farms. THANK YOU SO MUCH BECKY! I've been in need of some good ol' fashion CHRISTMAS CHEER, and your gift is just the ticket! It's an absolutely beautiful Carousel Horse Musical Trinket Box! The music is very soothing, and it's OH SO PRETTY! Thank you so much for the wonderful lift to my spirits, I sure needed it!






Hi Tanya,

I am really glad you like it!!!

When I saw it... I thought it was such a charming music box ( with a little horsey, too



)

[SIZE=14pt]*Wishing a Very Merry Christmas to You and Yours!!*[/SIZE]

-Becky


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi ,

I got my SS gift!! It's from Maynard. Thanks so much, I will be opening my gift on Christmas.

I sure hope the package I mailed gets to my ss soon!

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## friedpotatoes (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Tiffany,

Yes every thing arrived safe and sound. Thanks again, my Christmas baking is going to look even better on that wonderful plate.

wishing you and your family a very merry Christmas.

Friedpotatoes (Cary)


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Dec 12, 2007)

Srpwild rose, im so glad you liked your gift! lol I saw the horse day planners and just had to get one as well! They are very useful especially since its got an agenda for you and then a horsey part for the horses!

Merry Christmas!

Masako


----------



## LindaL (Dec 12, 2007)

I have not received my SS gift yet, but I'm not too worried...still time! And, besides... I was a bad SS and mailed mine out late!! OH! (It IS on its way!!!




)


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 12, 2007)

Glad it made it.



I am glad that you like them.





Merry Christmas!

Sheri



appymini said:


> My SS was Sheri Hill.And what ever so lovely gifts from her.So nicely hand made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Dec 13, 2007)

Alison (BWMinis)

Thank you so much for the awesome Snowman. He is lit up and is decorating the office - the girls in the office said I had to keep it here so they could enjoy also. Thank you so much. I thought I had given hints on my signup so did not think about doing them again - sorry (must have been a blond moment). I love anything Christmas so the snowman candle is perfect !!!!

My camera died - hoping that Santa will bring me a new one - then I can post pics.

Thanks again - and Merry Christmas to you and your family !!!!

LisaB - Ozark


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't been on much this year...too much going on (in good ways and bad) but I wanted to participate in this - it has always been one of the few things I look foward to every year, so I asked Robin to let me participate and she was very gracious (goodness knows I haven't been the most avid poster this year) to allow me to participate (Robin, YOU'RE THE BEST!!).

Anyway, I wanted to say THANK YOU to Bonnie Fogg for her generous gift!! I admit, I opened the box but there were wrapped boxes inside of that and a wonderful certificate for a reading that I will most definitely be able to benefit from. I was good and put the other packages under the tree to wait for Christmas, though I have to admit, it's HARD to wait!! So Bonnie, THANK YOU SO MUCH for your big heart, I hope you have a WONDERFUL Christmas!!!!!

Big hugs,

Kim

P.S. To the future recipient of my gift....yours is on the way!!...I didn't forget you, I just stay on the run and it's often hard for me to make it to the post office. But it was officially on the way as of Monday.


----------



## minih (Dec 13, 2007)

Those of you that have received your gifts, PLEASE POST!!! I know my package was received I sent, but my person has not posted.


----------



## Davie (Dec 13, 2007)

Haazeminis (Jeri) go ahead and open, even if Santa said No PEEKING. I know you have bad weather headed your way and you might just need what Santa brought.


----------



## bfogg (Dec 13, 2007)

DakotahMoon_Ranch said:


> I haven't been on much this year...too much going on (in good ways and bad) but I wanted to participate in this - it has always been one of the few things I look foward to every year, so I asked Robin to let me participate and she was very gracious (goodness knows I haven't been the most avid poster this year) to allow me to participate (Robin, YOU'RE THE BEST!!).
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to say THANK YOU to Bonnie Fogg for her generous gift!! I admit, I opened the box but there were wrapped boxes inside of that and a wonderful certificate for a reading that I will most definitely be able to benefit from. I was good and put the other packages under the tree to wait for Christmas, though I have to admit, it's HARD to wait!! So Bonnie, THANK YOU SO MUCH for your big heart, I hope you have a WONDERFUL Christmas!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 13, 2007)

Received my gift






Thank You to mininik. I received a horse plaque and a bag of horse treats.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 13, 2007)

ITS HERE !! My package came all the way from Oregon from Erin at Moore Acres !! Oh my gosh Thank You so much !! I wish I had a camera but Erin sent me a darling white Christmas bear all decked out in red and green velvet I love her ( it looks like a girl bear ) next came a really great smelling horse treat mix ( I can smell it right through the box ) all I need to do is add a little oil, water and some applesauce. It comes with a cute little cookie cutter...cant wait to make these!! The company is from Vermont right down the street from my brothers house...Ive heard they also make great dog cookie mixes too! If that wasnt enough I also got a simply adorable little glass Christmas horse ornament...the tag tells a cute little story about St.Nicholas riding a great horse through out Europe. Erin it is so lovely that Im going to get a little stand to hang it on and keep it on my mantel well after Christmas!! Erin thank you from the bottom of my heart...I truly love all my gifts. Please give hugs to Chip, Sandi, Sally, Streak and Keeligan ( please forgive me as I cant read the name..spelling? ) Merry Christmas

Heidi

Thanks for making this such a fun forum to be with !!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 13, 2007)

I got mine! Thank you Tiffany (redrivertiff). The package may have been at the post office for a few days since I hadn't been (wasn't able to go) to the mail box for a week. Sorry!



I haven't opened the gifts yet but I'm sure the horses will enjoy the treats and the 2 stockings are really cute. I need to hang the stockings somewhere....maybe it will help with my Scrooge attitude this year. So far I haven't set foot in a store to do any shopping, haven't decorated anything and haven't addressed a Christmas card. O'course this ice storm hasn't helped any....but maybe I'm waiting till spring.


----------



## Diana (Dec 13, 2007)

My SS arrived today in the snow storm. Thank you Denise, I love it. I'll have to make some nice cookies for my 4-H group's next meeting, they will love them. The pillow will come in just dandy on the couch in the evenings. Love your card. The monkey is adorable and it will be hard to keep him from my granddaughters.

Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 13, 2007)

Tapestry Minis said:


> Ok Nila you twisted my arm. After what you said I just couldn't wait.....OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that dog bookmark!

I think that is so cool and wonder where you get the pattern ??

Thanks

Missy


----------



## flamingstar (Dec 13, 2007)

I checked with Purolator and my package was delivered to my recipient, so I'm not worried about it not getting there now. Hope she likes it.


----------



## outlawridge (Dec 13, 2007)

According to usps.com my package was delivered on Dec. 11. Took 8 days Priority Mail to get there



. Hope she likes it


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 13, 2007)

I just checked the PO tracking site and it says mine was delivered this morning at 9:30 AM.





I hope my person likes what I got them.



I'm anxious to hear.





Edited to correct bad grammer.


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 13, 2007)

My gift arrived today all the way from Montana! Thank you Cindy Tinsley! I have been wanting the book "Blessed are the Broodmares" for a LONG time now! Cant wait to start reading it and preparing myself for Sandis' foaling this March/April.

Merry Christmas everyone!

Erin


----------



## Shawntelle (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey,

I recived my Secret Santa gift a few days ago, but been to busy with exams at College to be able to come on here and post....Wanted to say a special thank you to "Flamingstar" who was my 'santa'... I got a package of body lotions and soaps, a set of bambo 'papered chief' tongs (its a company here in Canada, not sure if you have thm in the US, that makes really nice house wear stuff) , also got a beautiful Christmas tree ball covered in horses, and a recipe and all the ingredents and the horse shaped cookie cutter to make horse cookies...which I think so cute... Thanks again for everything, I loved it all...and couldnt wait to open it and thank you early





I have sent mine off today, should be tehre soon I hope....sorry it took so long to send...


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you so much Jodie (Scoopidoo)! I saw that HUGE box and nearly had a heart attack! Inside were

A really cute snowman Christmas ornament

A pretty smelling candle (yep, I not only opened it, I lit it!)

A really cool grooming basket for my supplies (also worked really well for carrying apples to the horses)

A lovely (um, I don't know what to call it...) anyway it lights up on the outside and changes colors and illuminates a horse on the inside (Jodie even provided the batteries!) and I just love it!

A mystery package that I'm trying VERY hard to not open until Christmas!

A big thank you to JODIE (Scoopidoo) from MAINE PRIDE MINIATURES!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!


----------



## RAPfrosty (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry it took me a while to post this but I recieved my secret santa gift from Katherine McCall! It was a beautiful candle holder (I'll have to get a picture) and candle! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## LindaB (Dec 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I got my gift last nite when I finally got back home. So sorry for posting so late but when I had to go to Vegas for my Sons back surgery, we had a death in the family also and had to stay there a little longer that expected[/SIZE]

A hugh thank you for the* Saxton Family ( AKA Ruffian )and all the Stable Crew * for the wonderful gifts.

I recieved a very cute set of teddy bear pot holders, key chain with a horse head on it, a gorgeous horse etched in glass, way cool, and last but surley not least a set of coasters with horses on them that I'm thinking might just be used for looks. They are just to pretty to use. I love em. Thank you for all your thoughtfulness and I can't thank you all  enough for such a nice suprise waiting here for me when I got home.

God Bless you all and have a wonderful holiday season. Linda


----------



## shoegirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you Thank you Thank you! Chazzy I love my gift. I got it last night. First I thought the wrapping paper was so pretty with all the horses on it. The clock is very nice and I have been wondering about those driving videos. Thanks again so much.

Merry Christmas

Lisa


----------



## Candice (Dec 14, 2007)

Still nothing here yet, but I keep checking. Gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 14, 2007)

woohoo--got mine today.




Thank you Minis3.



I had so many little things to open. First I opened the horsie treats. I am sure they will love them



. Then I opened the thermometer--one that my hubby can read--so excited



. I also got a neat puzzle. perfect for those cold nasty days ahead as are the cute horsey socks. I really like the horse magnet and the horse keychain--will probably put that on my purse to dangle all the time



. Finally, I opened this really neat horse box (where did you find all the neat horse paper and such??) and found 2 horse head soaps--at least they smell like soap--even though I will probably kick the first person that actually tried to use them. Will probably put them on a shelf for display.

Thank you again for all the fun of opening so many little presents.











Angie (Dannigirl)


----------



## ruffian (Dec 14, 2007)

You're most welcome Linda!

I hope your son is well on the way to recovery, and I'm sorry about your loss.

Merry Christmas!!

I'm still waiting for Santa here . . .

Dana - AKA Ruffian


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 14, 2007)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Oh My Gosh! Oh My Gosh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parmela

I am so glad you liked everything! I like to make things too so I thought useful things!! hehe it was a bit hard not to want to keep them lol



but I know they are in a good home



enjoy!!!


----------



## CKC (Dec 14, 2007)

Kitty said:


> Hope my person gets theirs soon, going to the warmer climate in Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> . Let me know as was a fragile present and you are welcome to open and enjoy


So excited. I got my gift. Thank you so much. I opened the box and saw the beautiful post card of your gorgeous horse. I'm going to wait to unwrap it though.



I will post when I open it.





Thanks again.

Kim

(P.S.) Apparently, the weather is following my gift. We are supposed to have some rough winter weather this weekend.





I sent my gift Nov. 26th. I hope it makes it's destination before Christmas.


----------



## MSRminis (Dec 14, 2007)

Got Mine!!! THANK YOU CyndiM. She went ABOVE AND BEYOND!!! She even sent presents for my kids. I LOVE everything...A horse embroidered throw blanket (slept with it last night!!), an Iowa postcard and an Iowa can cooler, candies, a Narcissus bulb kit (already planted) a horsie eye glass holder, sleigh bell doorknob decoration, my kids got an IQ game, a digital camera, and a truck and wagon for my son. Wow...did I miss anything. WAY TOO much stuff. I was blessed with a truly thoughtful Secret Santa. Thank you Cyndi and REO for this wonderful experience!!


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 14, 2007)

MSRminis you are quite welcome I'm glad you liked your presents.

[SIZE=18pt] MERRY CHRISTMAS! [/SIZE]


----------



## BeckyG (Dec 14, 2007)

All I can say is my Secret Santa was oh so Very Good to me!!!





A *Great Big Thank You to Joyce * ( Joyenes ) of Pleasant View Miniatures!!!

I feel like I hit the jackpot





First, there is a lovely horse & star ornament.

Then a wonderful and *very useful* book: 101 Veterinary Tips for Horse Owners, by Brielle Rosa. I have just begun to look through it.... and can already see it is an excellent reference - with lots of good information, practical and easy to understand.

And if that was not enough...... also included is a simply gorgeous block of etched glass with a horse inside. The block of glass is beautiful itself....... but the horse is so elegant. It seems to be 3-D..... and as you turn the glass, you can see the horse 360 degrees (from every angle). *I am just simply awed by it!!*

I have included a couple of pictures for all to see..... but I almost do not want to show them.



These pictures do not even begin to show the Horse Etched Glass in its True Beauty. (But I think you can at least get an idea of how lovely it is.)









Again, Joyce..... let me say *[SIZE=12pt]Thank You[/SIZE]*..... and have a  *[SIZE=12pt]Very Merry Christmas!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Kitty (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Kim

Your welcome and you are welcome to open it although I think your kids will bug you when you do





HEY I had nothing to do with the weather. I am STAYING home and working this weekend. BUT hold tight just in case. Last weekend was not a picnic.





Happy Holidays!!!![/b] and who knows maybe someday we can meet. I will be going thru Virginia to NC in Feb I think to take a horse to the trainers and hoping for good weather.


----------



## MInx (Dec 14, 2007)

SilverDollar said:


> My package came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh gee Silver Dollar, since the rest of us opened whyy don't you just go ahead and open it I hope you like your gifts..Maxine*


----------



## sedeh (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you Tn Belle!!






I received my ss gift today from Mistie all the way from Tennessee! I had requested that I'd love anything that is unique to their area and Mistie out did herself! I loved the note telling me about herself and family(including the critters!) and explaining the meaning of the gifts. I got a cute bird house that says "See Rock City" on it and I did look it up on the internet and its a rock formation that overlooks a mountain and has a cool swinging bridge. She also sent me a box of moonpies! They originate in Chattanooga, TN near where she lives. My husband's eyes just lit up!



Neither one of us had had a moonpie in ages........can't get them up here!










Now, I have to tell you the rest of the story. I am truly humbled with this gift. I haven't had much time in the past few months and wasn't going on the back porch like I normally do. I did a search to see "who" TN Belle was and when I read that she is currently in the middle of Chemo and radiation therapy for a brain tumer I was floored. Mistie, from your note I can tell that you have an amazingly positive outlook on life and a strong belief in God and the power of prayer. May God bless you and your family this Christmas season, and many more Christmas seasons to come.


----------



## minis3 (Dec 15, 2007)

dannigirl said:


> woohoo--got mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi dannigirl





I am so glad to hear that you got your gift. Glad you liked everything. The horse heads are soap. All the paper came from Tractor Supply. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a happy, healthy and blessed 2008.

Still waiting for santa here.


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 15, 2007)

I have not seen my giftee post and i'm getting worried, I sent it out on the 7th. I forgot to put my LB name on the gift but here's a hint for her, The box is coming from Maine and is going to Nevada.

Leslie


----------



## sfmini (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothing yet.

My person never posted but according to the usps tracking it was delivered days ago. Hint, came from Ohio to Missouri.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 15, 2007)

I have still not received mine yet! Just in case my Santa is wondering..


----------



## ruffian (Dec 15, 2007)

Me either -- just waiting!!


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Alison,

Go ahead and open them, everybody else is!! Glad it finally made it there. Hope you like them.

I haven't gotten mine yet either.





Robin


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Dec 15, 2007)

I received my gift from my secret santa, Susan Stanley, aka "tinymitevillage" today. thank-you thank-you susan. I received a wonderful home made blanket with bears on--a beautiful print, a red print scarf and two cloth bags to put plastic bags in. I am always running out of room for my plastic bags so these will help. Also, a bag of treats for the horses and a tart warmer with four different scents of tarts. They made the box smell so good when I opened it. I can't wait to use it. It was great getting the gift and of course I couldn't wait to open it. thanks again Susan.

cyndia harris


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 15, 2007)

I got min and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Dakotah Moon Ranch. It is a lovely picture framed (personilized) and a snowman orniment. I love it, thanks so much.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 15, 2007)

Yay!!! Rainsong, right here in Oregon, was my SS and I got my package today!!...She got me a package of Grand Champion Micro Minis (I have just the place for them, too)...a horse blanket throw (something to bring with me to those cold spring shows!) and she made me a horse pillow, which I think is really nice!! I am so happy with all of these gifts...thank you sooo much Charissa!!!












I'll post pics when I get my digital camera I ordered for myself...lol (THAT should have been here today, too..



)

My SS recipient posted that she hasnt gotten hers yet....I PROMISE its on its way...





(btw, I forgot to put the card in it....duh!!! OH! )


----------



## Fancy (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks RAPfrosty! I received my gift today! I ate the chocolate bar within seconds of opening the package! The pencils and journal are really cool too! Thanks a lot!

Makayla


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2007)

Catching up on paper work from the storm that blew in the last few days & is gone NE of Oklahoma now.

Recieved a wonder group of Secret Stanta surprises from a mystery Person. HJF of Louisville Kentucky area.

Dad spent some time years ago at Fort Knox. Got a Tealight candle holder with light green base & horse shoes - Horses - & a pair of red stars in it. Red & green for holidays & horses for anytime usage. Peppermint treats for the minis. They sure like that peppermint for good deeds; especially "Handy". Then a beautiful candle sculture of two stallions racing through the water on bolders; pushing each other; of course. To pretty to ever light the candle.

Thanks so much to HJF of Kentucky: "The Blue Grass State"; an exciting horse place to be from!

Black Thunder Farms --- Oklahoma

Hope our sceret santa is as happy with ours as we are with this one we recieved.

Happy & Safe Holidays to ALL.


----------



## BAER CREEK (Dec 16, 2007)

I am having computer trouble but finally am able to log on. Hope it dosen't give me more troubles! funny how hard life is without the web. I recieved my gifts from my Santa last week and couldn't let the world know until now. I am SO pleased with the horsey gifts. The candle smells wonderful and I love windchimes! My horse head hook is just perfect to hang the car keys on the kitchen wall. Easy to find now.



Thankyou so much Santa Harrison in Heber Springs AR.


----------



## wc minis (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow!! I got my gift yesterday and my Secret Santa was really good to me. Thank you!! I love what I got. The scents are my favorites, it's almost like they knew what I liked



I dont know who to thank though, package just said secret santa from their address in Oregon



So thank you again!! and there was 2 candy canes, my daughter got one of them already


----------



## tinacvt (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## RainSong (Dec 16, 2007)

LindaL said:


> Yay!!! Rainsong, right here in Oregon, was my SS and I got my package today!!...She got me a package of Grand Champion Micro Minis (I have just the place for them, too)...a horse blanket throw (something to bring with me to those cold spring shows!) and she made me a horse pillow, which I think is really nice!! I am so happy with all of these gifts...thank you sooo much Charissa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW they move fast! I was so late shipping it- we had a heck of a time finding zippers for the pillow. There were supposed to be two pillows, but I royally messed up the sewing OH! So I'll try to send the other one out soon as I get more fabric and another zipper... Watch out Walmart, soon as the Christmas insanity is up, HERE I COME!

I was worried- it wasn't much, but I thought maybe you'd like it



I couldn't resist the Micro Mini's... and then I saw you were having to sell ZZ, I almost didn't send them. Then I figured hey... you'd still have a herd of minis, even if they weren't real!

YAY! I'm thrilled you like it all!! Wish I'd had a chance to box it all up better o.o *sigh*

Mine has yet to arrive. Been watching the Post Office box and the street-side box like a hawk lately.


----------



## minih (Dec 17, 2007)

> I am having computer trouble but finally am able to log on. Hope it dosen't give me more troubles! funny how hard life is without the web. I recieved my gifts from my Santa last week and couldn't let the world know until now. I am SO pleased with the horsey gifts. The candle smells wonderful and I love windchimes! My horse head hook is just perfect to hang the car keys on the kitchen wall. Easy to find now. Thankyou so much Santa Harrison in Heber Springs AR.


I'm glad you liked your gifts! It was a lot of fun shopping for you!


----------



## outlawridge (Dec 17, 2007)

Sure hope mine liked her gift and that it arrived in one piece. Part of it was fragile and I packed it very carefully but it took 8 days to get there Priority Mail



usps.com says it was delivered on Dec. 11th.


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 17, 2007)

Sedeh, you are more than welcome. I was scared that it wouldn't be enough, everyone seems to be getting lots of stuff. I personally love the chocolate version of the moonpies, but they also came in vanilla and bannana flavor too, as well as double decker versions. Now any southerner, travelling through or living here, can attest to the "See Rock City" barns and signs all over the entire southern region. There are even books with lots of photos published about them, they are a legacy. Sorry, I feel like I have to explain it so that it's not so dorky, plus it is useable I think, there is a "Check" door in the back.

Thank you for the prayers and well wishes too, much appreciated, feeling good so far.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 17, 2007)

TN Belle said:


> I was scared that it wouldn't be enough, everyone seems to be getting lots of stuff.


AWWWW, I sure hope nobody is feeling this way and TN Belle, when I read the post of the person who received your gift I thought "how totally creative and unique and wonderful"



. The thought that went into your gift






. Please don't think this way and I hope nobody else as a SS feels this way!!!

It's been alot of fun to read this thread and see the



and caring being sent out and received.

I am SS to a VERY special person on this forum and I am anxiously awaiting for her to get her gift. I am hoping that this STUPID storm didn't slow the parcel down because she should be getting it today BUT it could very well be tomorrow.

I am still waiting for my "surprise"



but the wait is half of the fun, reminds me of being a kid again


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 17, 2007)

WC MINIS- Glad you liked your gifts. I was hoping that the scents I picked to send would be ones that you approve...LOL Please enjoy them.

Have a WONDERFUL HOLIDAY SEASON!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 17, 2007)

I am so glad you got it I mailed it late due to my father in law passing away. Sorry about that. I am glad you liked everything. I made those homemade the blanket, bag holders, and scarf. I make and sell thebag holders they are so handy you can never have enough of them things......hehehehe.........my friend does the tarts and warmers. My house smells like creme brulee.........mmmmmmmm



PondlakeMinis said:


> I received my gift from my secret santa, Susan Stanley, aka "tinymitevillage" today. thank-you thank-you susan. I received a wonderful home made blanket with bears on--a beautiful print, a red print scarf and two cloth bags to put plastic bags in. I am always running out of room for my plastic bags so these will help. Also, a bag of treats for the horses and a tart warmer with four different scents of tarts. They made the box smell so good when I opened it. I can't wait to use it. It was great getting the gift and of course I couldn't wait to open it. thanks again Susan.
> 
> cyndia harris



I received my gift from Florida. Sorry I am not on my home computer so I do not have the name with me but she will know who it is. I got a set of horse dish towels and two horse pot holders. I love them and they look great in my kitchen......Thank you so much.......


----------



## joyenes (Dec 17, 2007)

BeckyG said:


> All I can say is my Secret Santa was oh so Very Good to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky I'm so glad you liked your gift and that it arrived in one piece. Merry Christmas!! Joyce


----------



## painthorselover (Dec 17, 2007)

I have recieved my gift!~

I got a beautiful scarf, 2 hair bows and a necklace and earing set!~

thank you sooo much!~


----------



## SHANA (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I received my gift this morning. The lady at the post office said to me when I picked it up, it has bells in it. Well I had to open it of course. I wish to thank ANOKI, who owns the famous Moxie, for my gifts. The card was nice, inside it wished me a merry christmas and best wishes for 2008. Then at bottom it said, "Sorry a Moxie puppy was a bit out of budget."



Anyway I received 2 mini halters, one red and one blue. This will make my hubby happy as his colour is blue. Mine is red. LOL. Then I got a book on painted horses. Very neat book, shows paintings on horse figurines, one was a zebra and painted on the zebra was little zebras. Well the bells were a wreath made out of leather died brown and green. The bells are all around the wreath. It is really neat. Thank you very much Kathryn(Anoki). Funny thing about this is I got her name last year.


----------



## anoki (Dec 17, 2007)

SHANA said:


> Well I received my gift this morning. The lady at the post office said to me when I picked it up, it has bells in it. Well I had to open it of course. I wish to thank ANOKI, who owns the famous Moxie, for my gifts. The card was nice, inside it wished me a merry christmas and best wishes for 2008. Then at bottom it said, "Sorry a Moxie puppy was a bit out of budget."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I received 2 mini halters, one red and one blue. This will make my hubby happy as his colour is blue. Mine is red. LOL. Then I got a book on painted horses. Very neat book, shows paintings on horse figurines, one was a zebra and painted on the zebra was little zebras. Well the bells were a wreath made out of leather died brown and green. The bells are all around the wreath. It is really neat. Thank you very much Kathryn(Anoki). Funny thing about this is I got her name last year.









Glad it got there!! And glad you liked it!! The wreath is part of my Christmas gift line, and I always get compliments on it when people see it!!!





Still waiting for mine to arrive....but that is half the fun!!!








~kathryn


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 17, 2007)

I got my "card" in the mail telling me I have a parcel to pick-up






. OH! I won't be able to get to the post office till Wednesday










because I am not coming directly home tomorrow night, going out for dinner so the post office will be closed by the time I get home and it's not open when I leave for work, sooooooo "patience Danielle, patience",



I feel like a kid again. So to my SS I will be posting on Wednesday evening, after I pick up the parcel and OPEN IT. I am NOT waiting till Christmas to open it, lol.


----------



## sedeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> TN Belle said:
> 
> 
> > I was scared that it wouldn't be enough, everyone seems to be getting lots of stuff.
> ...


Ditto to what Danielle said! For me the true "value" of our Secret Santa gift is that it takes our forum out of "cyber space" and makes us a real forum family. I enjoy learning about both the person I'm sending too and the person I receive from. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## mini-horses (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you Leeside aka Kim

My winter survival kit came in very handy. The ice storm left us without power to 7 days.

Happy Holidays, to you and your family.

Judy


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Dec 17, 2007)

Parmela, thank you for the iron QH mare and foal statue!

I sent my giftee's out a tad late but it should still arrive up north this week.

~MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL~


----------



## anoki (Dec 18, 2007)

qtrmoonfarm said:


> I sent my giftee's out a tad late but it should still arrive up north this week.
> 
> ~MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL~


I got it!!! I got it!!!!









Thank you soo much!!! Though I don't know what's in it...says not to open til Christmas!!!











I can wait...not much longer!!!








~kathryn


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Dec 18, 2007)

_[SIZE=18pt]It's here and came all the way from Netherlands! I was going to be good and not open it, but the presents weren't wrapped inside the box, so I didn't have to worry!



A huge THANK YOU to Dennis & Patricia Kuijpers at Divigo Stables. I love everything and my kiddos were so excited to receive items from another country!!!!!



_ [/SIZE]


----------



## divigo (Dec 18, 2007)

Blitz Huf Miniatures said:


> _[SIZE=18pt]It's here and came all the way from Netherlands! I was going to be good and not open it, but the presents weren't wrapped inside the box, so I didn't have to worry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you all like it.

To be quite honest I did not think about wrapping the gifts as I was too busy sending it out in time. OH!

I'll try to remember that for next year.

Hope all the Dutch treats are tasty and you have lots of joy of your tulips.

If you have any questions about any items in the box just let us know.

Happy holidays.

Patricia & Dennis

Divigo


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 18, 2007)

I GOT MINE!





THANK YOU DEVON (Mini Luver--hart wee man)! I LOVE IT!





She gave me a cute little stuffed horse, a bridle hanger with my name on it, some horse treats (Which I am sure the boys will LOVE), and a frame with the PRETTIEST drawing in it! Devon, I had no clue you could draw so well! I ADORE IT! I LOVE IT ALL!






And a close up of the drawing.. The picture definetly doesn't do it justice!






THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 18, 2007)

I GOT MINE!!! Thank you Linda (LindaL)

I have to apologize, it was left by a door I don't use and the regular post people know that. I just happened to see it, ok, ok, my dog told me.





She sent me a bay of Pony Oaties made in Oregon, I can guarantee the horses are going to love them. A tin of cowgirl mints, and a really cute mug that says, "I'm nuts about horses" with smily faces and horsey faces on it



and it was filled with seasonal colored hershey miniatures. I have to say there was an oops and the handle was broken in several pieces



(I guess they didn't read where you wrote fragile) but don't worry, I'm really good with gorilla glue and love puzzles so I got EXTRA!!!!








Thanks Again Linda, I love them.

Robin

P.S. I was your SS last year


----------



## ruffian (Dec 18, 2007)

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE. Since it's so close to Christmas I decided to open my gift. it's a wonderful paint by number set (Now who told my elf I love to paint???



) Actually it's just the picture, as paints can't be sent through the mail, but they sent $$$ so I can buy some.

Unfortunately they didn't leave their name, so I can't thank them in person, but THANK YOU

Ruffian


----------



## LindaL (Dec 18, 2007)

Robin1 said:


> I GOT MINE!!! Thank you Linda (LindaL)
> 
> I have to apologize, it was left by a door I don't use and the regular post people know that. I just happened to see it, ok, ok, my dog told me.
> 
> ...



OHhh...I am sooo disappointed that they broke your cup....



I am glad you liked everything, but I DID forget to put your card in there... OH! lol (and I also meant to wrap the gifts, but I didnt want to waste any more time getting the package out and I forgot the Xmas wrap at home, so I just packaged everything up at work to ship out from there). I am such a dork....lol


----------



## Devon (Dec 18, 2007)

_minihorses4ever_ said:


> I GOT MINE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome I spent a lot extra because I wanted you to LOVE it ! Jeesh shipping is crazy !



hehe!

I actually paid a friend of mine to draw that he is awesome






I decorated hte bridle hook





Glad you LOVE it all that was my aim !


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 18, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> _minihorses4ever_ said:
> 
> 
> > I GOT MINE!
> ...



Oh, I just realised that reading the card!! LOL! Once again, thank you! I am going to use it all!


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I got mine today. I'm waiting 'til Christmas. Thanks!![/SIZE]


----------



## J&HMinis (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope mine recieved their gift, I tracked it and it says it was delivered and signed for, but they haven't posted....


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Dec 19, 2007)

My gift to my person should have gotten to her by now (or it should be there VERY soon!) as I sent it out last Monday. I didn't do a tracking number, but I also sent out another package the same day (headed the opposite direction) and it got there in 4 days!


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Dec 19, 2007)

zoey829 said:


> I got min and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Dakotah Moon Ranch. It is a lovely picture framed (personilized) and a snowman orniment. I love it, thanks so much.


Hey Lea I'm so glad it got there...I thought I'd read through all the pages, and hadn't seen your post (Thanks to REO for showing me where it was!). I'm glad you like the frame and the ornament !!


----------



## minis4me (Dec 19, 2007)

I recieved my wonderful Secret Santa gifts!

*Thank you so much Vanessa!* When I saw the note saying I could open it early, I needed no more urging! haha.

First, I opened the wonderful picture of our dear departed Henry. I just love it! I will watch for just the right frame for it. He was such a special old boy & I made a lot of friends through him when we first started with the internet. It is amazing how it can bring people together. Henry was the oldest living Newfoundland dog. Vanessa took his picture off our website & worked some magic with it. I am thrilled!

You certainly picked out things that I like! We don't get to see much horse stuff in our area & definitely no Newfie stuff!

Next, I opened the package with the Stablemates mare & foal. I love them! They went right into my curio cabinet.

I then opened my collectible Appaloosa ornament. It is just lovely. I hadn't even seen those before. It will be going into my curio cabinet as well. I debated putting it on our tree but it has been knocked over twice do to 6 Newfies as house dogs! haha. So I decided that I would have it in a safer place to see it without danger, as it is porcelain. haha.

Even your beautiful card is perfect!

I will have the new little horses at just the right height for kids to notice when they come over. An excuse for me to play with them. )

Well, thank you very much, Vanessa, stormo41 and to Robin for organizing such fun for us all!

*Have a wonderful Christmas, everyone!* Joanne


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 19, 2007)

In case my Secret Santa sent out my package already, I have not received it yet. This is my first year participating, so I am sorry if I am breaching protocol by posting here. Just want to make sure nothing is lost and not being tracked down.

I know there have been a lot of regional weather tragedies as well as other things going on, so if my SS was delayed due to something like that, please don't worry about it! I got a great deal of pleasure from making and giving my gift to Miss Bonnie.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Dec 19, 2007)

APPYLOVER2- Thank you for my gift card, my cart wheel air pump is gonna look great under the tree!!! I appreciate it very much. will try to take pics using it at the shows !!!!! Thanks so much again. Merry Christmas!!! Angela- Minis Out West


----------



## RainSong (Dec 19, 2007)

Mine arrived the day before yesterday, but I we didn't get to the post office to pick it up till today.

My SS was "JustanotherCowgirl"! I loved it. She sent me a gorgeous full-sized calendar (Horses, of course), a book, and a pink pony stuffed animal that Nathan promptly claimed for the car ride to town that we were making


----------



## Fred (Dec 20, 2007)

It came yesterday and my secret santa was VERY good to me. Thank you Jim & Bev aka [sassy]. The horseshoe clock is just perfect. It will go in the office in a place of honor, it has to go there as my husband also likes it just as much as I do. I also received a little hook with a horse and rider, Nuzzle lotion [my youngest is eyeing that], and an absolutely gorgeous bracelet. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I will try to post some pictures later if my computer will cooperate. Linda


----------



## Davie (Dec 20, 2007)

I GO MINE






I GOT MINE





Thanks to Linda from AR. I have not opened the beautiful purple present yet, waiting until Christmas but did open the other two. I can't wait to make the Chicken soup and the mild pepper jelly will be wonderful also.

Thank you so much. This is always so much fun. Thanks REO for making it happen again this year.


----------



## nootka (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm getting kind of worried about my SS gift...I sent it out Dec. 10, and the PO gave me a five-day window.







Hoping she got it and has just been too busy to post.

Liz


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm with you Liz, I sent mine out on the 7th and my giftee hasn't posted that she got it. I sent it without being able to track it OH! If she doesn't get it I will send her something else.

Leslie


----------



## sfmini (Dec 20, 2007)

I tracked mine, said it was delivered but the person never posted....

Mine hasn't come either even though I know it was sent long ago. I do have a package at the post office though, just can't get it until tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 20, 2007)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Oh gosh.. I got such a beaitiful gift from Danielle!! She send me lots of her smelly home-made soaps, a cute santa dish and a smelly scented bear that I had to put up high so my dog Jordy does not het it.. My whole room smells soooo nice!! A few other trinkets too!! Thank you sooo very much Danielle.. I just love my gifts that were made by you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dear Mary Lou





You are most welcome.



. I was so very thrilled to receive your name so I could play SS to you



I am glad you liked the soaps and sea salt bars.... you can sit in the tub and soak to your heart's content. Put on some soft music, surround yourself with candles and enjoy, especially when the weather is "COLD" out.

I am glad you liked the "smelly scented bear" (room freshner)



but I am wondering if I put the wrong "critter" in your box, I thought I put a "horse", lol, with a sweater that says "Queen". When I found the sweater to put on him I thought it was very appropriate since you are the "Queen of lilbeginnings" and we are so very thankful for all you do for us members here






.

Oh did you find the "trinkets" "Interesting"????









. We won't go there, ROFL. Maybe you can have some of "Interesting" hot chocolate while soaking in the bathtub 






.

Mary Lou, from you lilbeginnings family, we wish you and your family warm wishes and prayers during this holiday season!!!! (GROUP HUG)








To "REO", THANK YOU THANK YOU for organizing another wonderful year of "Secret Santa". You truly are an angel





I picked up my parcel at the post office last night and intend on opening tonight!!! Will post later tonight.


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 20, 2007)

I received the most beautiful Glass Penguin Christmas ornaments from REO/Robin! They are simply beautiful -- 3 of them - 2 singles and 1 pair --- will post a picture later this weekend when we have the tree up to display them.

Thank you Robin for your thoughtfulness. I can't believe you remembered that we collect those!!

You are the very best!

Merry Christmas and thank you for all the wonderful things you do for us on Lil Beginnings -- Foal Count, Secret Santa and much much more including the Treasure hunt (you did a lot of work with Mary Lou on that).

You are always working behind the scenes like a little ELF. What would we do without you?

Thank you!

JJay


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 20, 2007)

I am also very concerned that my package has not made it to its destination. Our Youth SS got hers in 3 days, and they were mailed on the 3rd or 4th of Dec. Boy, I hope it gets there soon!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 20, 2007)

My wonderful Secret Santa certainly did her homework and went above and beyond! First came 2 packages - one with a plastic Leafy Seadragon (one of my favorite critters in the world) and one that had these adorable little plush angels of two of my other most favorite critters - a horse and a frog (and the horse is in purple, no less!)






Then a package from Australia! With a way-cool documentary DVD avout SeaDragons!





ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!! mine arrived!! mine arrived!!! hee hee My secret santa was Nootka!!



So you KNOW I got items all made in the good ole US of A!!!!!



Love them all!!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2007)

You're very welcome Angela. Sorry it was so late, but.......... Will watch for those pictures.

Tiff, I'm being a good girl and still haven't opened mine. But I did hang the stockings with the gifts still in them. Every time I walk past them I give 'em a little shake. LOL


----------



## carlenehorse (Dec 20, 2007)

I got mine. I got treats for my minis, horse shopping list, Book "Talk to the Hoof" , A Sign, Bath and Beauty lotion.

Thank you so much Heather (J & H Minis)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...se/IMG_3060.jpg

Carlene


----------



## Candice (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my first year participating in this and I know there has been a lot of bad weather all accross the country so I understand the delays, however I did want to let my SS know that I haven't recieved my gift yet.

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 20, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU MINILOVER27!!!! I love my gifts!!!






Angie you did a great job of gift picking...as you know my horses get lots of treats, and purple and gold are my stable colors! 

In my box I got:

A wonderful 10' purple lead rope!

a bottle of MTG to help my horse's hair look their best for the 2008 show season!

Some hand cream to help with winter chapping

A big plastic candy cane filled with apple horse treats

A bag of peppermint horse treats

A hoof pick

Thank you again, and the horse gang says "THANKS" too!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 20, 2007)

I am still anxiously awaiting......(Oh Ooops, I do really mean patiently waiting)....... I still haven't gotten anything....... I told my husband I must have been a very bad girl this year.








I do know that the weather has been horrific all over, so I do understand if something was sent & it

just hasn't made it here yet. Besides half the fun is the anticipation of waiting, right?...it makes it last

all the much longer.


----------



## Devon (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks; Love_Casper





Wee Man LOVES The Snowman treat he took the hugest bite haha I wa so mad at him





Love ht eCute shirt to thanks Girly


----------



## tinacvt (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my gift today! My camera dosen't work right now so no pics. I recieved the cutest Noahs Ark wooden bird house and a painted pony tree ornement and a chocolate reindeer



Thank you so much to my ss L. Porter I love it all!!!!!!


----------



## love_casper (Dec 21, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> Thanks; Love_Casper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whew yay it finally got there lol. So glad you like it, those snowman treats were just precious!!!


----------



## LindaB (Dec 21, 2007)

Davie said:


> I GO MINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad your things got to you. Sorry you had to wait so long, but wanted to wait closer to Christmas. 

You wanted something from my home state, so I thought chicken soup would be good to make on one of these cold nites we've been having. The jelly is also from Arkansas. I hope you enjoy your other gift.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Dec 21, 2007)

HELLO,,,I got mine,,,,,WAS waiting till xmas,,,,,,but ent ahead and opened it,,,,,,thanks so much<<<<She must have known I love to be outdoors<<<The wind chimes are very pretty,,,cant wait till it gets warms,,,,hurry<<<


----------



## ctinsley (Dec 21, 2007)

Received my gift last week and with the forum down this past weekend got busy and forgot to post. My Secret Santa was Jody Hoch. Received a beautiful horse coffee mug, which my husband took over, treats for the horses and a beautiful fresh linen scented candle which I love. Thanks Jody and have a good christmas. Cindy


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 21, 2007)

tinacvt said:


> I got my gift today! My camera dosen't work right now so no pics. I recieved the cutest Noahs Ark wooden bird house and a painted pony tree ornement and a chocolate reindeer
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to my ss L. Porter I love it all!!!!!!


I'm glad you finally got the package



I was getting really worried. And i'm glad you like everything.

P.S. It's Post not Porter





Leslie


----------



## sfmini (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting Cindy, I was worried that the PO delivered to the wrong place!

I had a hard time packing that mug, I may have to go back and get one for myself!


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so pleased you like the chimes. It was on MAJOR sale, it was originally 70.00. I really should have gotton on for me, and I might just do that.

Have a very merry Christmas. Next year, I will remember to put in a card!! OH!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 21, 2007)

I received mine and opened it with my grandaughter's help last night and Makayla latched on to them pretty fast let me tell you. To my secret Santa Karen Malcor-Chapman from KpM Honeypony Miniatures all the way from Norco, Califonia to me in the Great White North



. I received a dark bay, flaxen mane and tail, plush miniature horse that is now, to Makayla's protest, sitting in my front hall on my Christmas entrance table along with the second miniature horse Karen sent me who is just like my JAGGER






, a bay pinto.

Thank you Karen and I wish you and yours a VERY Merry Christmas. I was ss to Karen a few years ago



and we have miniatures and arabians in common. Give all your furbabies a hug from me as well.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 21, 2007)

YAY!!! I got my gifts......and I absolutely LOVE them!!

Thank you sooooo much from Julie Baer, Baer Creek Mini Farm.

It was touch and go, after I got the tracking # from Robin, I tracked the package and UPS said they put it on my porch.....hah, not.........apparently they are sick of the season already they hid my package behind my huge trash can & recycle can....... go figure...not on the porch, but way back by my garage.

Oh well, atleast I found it...and let me tell you the package was wrapped so beautifully I didn't want to open it!! But I did...tee hee hee..

Inside, I got a gorgeous glass pedestal with candles and decorative rocks, it is going to look super as my centerpiece.

Also a beautiful horsehead wind chime....thank you so much....my Mom loved windchimes and horses, so it's another connection to her memory......I will cherish it!!

Also, Lindt chocolate truffles....and you know I am loving those, chocolate, how can ya go wrong?

Anyway, sorry to put extra stress on Julie and Reo.....I should have known to be looking behind things to find the package....good ole UPS.....





Happy Holidays Julie....thank you so much again....I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!

Valerie

PS: Sorry I can't post pics of the gifts because I don't know how to use hubby's fancy camera......


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 21, 2007)

YAY!!! My Secret Santa gift just arrived and I totally couldn't wait to open it =) (it's close enough to Christmas, right? lol).

My Secret Santa is Rachel, forum name "Rachel" and what a wonderful surprise! She included a really nice christmas card, and enclosed was a paper with a paragraph that shared a little about her and her horses, and she included a picture of herself, her favorite mare, and the mares foal! It was so wonderful getting to "meet" you Rachel! (p.s. if you ever want to TRADE homes let me know...you want to move to WI? I am trying to get out! lol!)

First I opened a cute small box and enclosed was a beautiful leopard appaloosa toy horse (my favorite pattern!), and a beautiful shot glass with horses all around it! Then I opened a "heavy" package and found a bag of apple horse treats! My little ones are going to love you for those! And I saved the biggest one for last...a beautiful horse throw blanket! I love it all, thank you!





Thank you SO much Rachel! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Doobie (Dec 21, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> My wonderful Secret Santa certainly did her homework and went above and beyond! First came 2 packages - one with a plastic Leafy Seadragon (one of my favorite critters in the world) and one that had these adorable little plush angels of two of my other most favorite critters - a horse and a frog (and the horse is in purple, no less!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...














*You are most very, very welcome !!!*

It was so scarry watching and wating to see if you got it !

I had so much fun trying to find things to cover your 'favorites' list

and even more fun trying to get them to you !!!

You have one more package coming so please keep an eye out for it.

(It is coming directly from me here in Ontario Canada)

God Bless and Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Debbie

MoonShadow Minis


----------



## sfmini (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine came too! Thank you to Michael King, BWMINIS.

I got a Panera bread insulated coffee cup (I always need those, I keep losing them), aka grownup sippy cup, Breyer holiday fillies tree ornaments for our non existent Christmas tree. Hey, I live on a Christmas tree farm, you would think we would have one by now!

Also, a great smelling candle, always love those, and some nickermakers for the horses. They LOVE those!

Thank you so much, I will enjoy them all!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy cow Steffanie that got there fast! I just put it in the mail Wed. afternoon!

I am so glad you like everything. This was the first year I wrote a letter and sent pictures but I thought it might be nice to receive. I know I would like to know some about my SS. You are so very welcome! I hope you have a great Christmas!

P.S. - Despite the fact I sent you a shot glass and packaged it all in a Bud box, I really am not a lush haha.


----------



## SantaClaus (Dec 21, 2007)

HELLO TO ALL OF YOU!!! I AM SO HAPPY TO HAVE STUMBLED UPON THIS WONDERFUL WEBSITE AND ALL YOU SECRET SANTAS. AT THIS TIME OF YEAR THINGS CAN GET A LITTLE OVERWHELMING, EVEN FOR ME!

I RECEIVED SOME WONDERFUL LETTERS FROM ALL OF YOU HERE AND I THOUGHT I SHOULD PERSONALLY DROP IN TO LET YOU KNOW THAT EVEN THOUGH I MAY BE A LITTLE LATE I PROMISE THAT ROBIN (REO) WILL BE GETTING SOMETHING EXTRA THIS YEAR FOR BEING SUCH A GOOD ELF TO OLD SANTA.

DEAR ROBIN (REO), YOU HAVE MANY ADMIRERS ON THIS SITE AND I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR BEING THE HEAD ELF FOR ME AND BRINGING JOY AND THE CHRISTMAS SPIRIT TO THE "FAMILY" YOU HAVE HERE. PERHAPS NEXT YEAR YOU WOULD WANT TO COME TO THE NORTH POLE AND HELP ME! I SURE COULD USE THE ADDED HELP, HOHOHO.

WELL I BEST GET BACK TO WORK, WON'T BE LONG NOW AND I WILL BE STOPPING BY EACH OF YOUR HOMES REAL SOON.

SO REMEMBER,





You better watch out, you better not cry.

Better not pout, I'm telling you why:

Santa Claus is coming to town!

He's making a list, and checking it twice;

He's gonna find out who's naughty and nice.

Santa Claus is coming to town!

He knows when you are sleeping,

He knows when you're awake,

He knows if you've been bad or good,

So be good for goodness sake!

Oh! You better watch out, you better not cry.

Better not pout, I'm telling you why:

Santa Claus is coming to town!




FOR NOW! SEE YOU ALL REAL SOON!


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*I love you Santa!*[/SIZE]





I have already gotten many blessings and gifts. My heart is full of love and warmth for some very special people. I am so happy to get to do this for my forum family each year and I really look forward to it!

We are down to the wire and there's only 12 more people left needing to get their gifts! Only 12 out of 145!

You are all awesome!! I'm NOT GOING TO STOP until we get our 100% gifts gotten again this year!

[SIZE=24pt]*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*[/SIZE]


----------



## nootka (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, Robin, we could not do this without you....thank you for all the enjoyment and all the hours you put into this. You ARE Santa!!

Liz


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 21, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> I received mine and opened it with my grandaughter's help last night and Makayla latched on to them pretty fast let me tell you. To my secret Santa Karen Malcor-Chapman from KpM Honeypony Miniatures all the way from Norco, Califonia to me in the Great White North
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome! The Webkinz horse is an Arabian! And there's a game online you can play with it (and your granddaughter, too) - I'm hooked on my webkinz!


----------



## flamingstar (Dec 21, 2007)

OOOOOHHH< I want to open my gift. This is killing me lol. I'm happy that everyone has received such nice gifts. Thanks so much Reo. This has been a fantastic year, and a huge undertaking. Thanks so much for doing it.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 21, 2007)

Doobie said:


> *You are most very, very welcome !!!*
> 
> It was so scarry watching and wating to see if you got it !
> 
> ...


It came last night! Pretty purple toe socks and slippers for my cold little tootsies! Thanks so much for all the fun, Debbie!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 22, 2007)

> You're welcome! The Webkinz horse is an Arabian! And there's a game online you can play with it (and your granddaughter, too) - I'm hooked on my webkinz!


Well now I know why I fell in love with it so fast (arabian). I am certainly in



with this breed!!!! Thanks Karen, I will go and check it out with my grandaughter



. I also love the Webkinz critters, since I started making these "smelly critters". I used one to make one for a little girl, the pink poodle one and it is so sweet looking, almost didn't want to part with it, ROFL.

Merry Christmas



!!!


----------



## minis3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Received gift today. Merry Christmas.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 22, 2007)

I would like to personally apologize to my SS. These past few weeks have been rough and I havent had a chance to send it out and still probably won't until after Christmas.

I am sorry


----------



## outlawridge (Dec 22, 2007)

*Got mine today!!






THANK YOU SO MUCH Critr Sitr!! My gift came all the way from North Carolina and my Secret Santa sent me the BEST present! A way cool lunge line with leather stopper, a M&M canister in my favorite color RED! and an adorable stuffed Christmas Moose holding more chocolates! As you can tell in the pix, the m&m packages are pretty flat...cuz they were hit immediately



Thank you so much. Can't wait to try out my new lunge line. Thank you again, and may you and yours have a most blessed Christmas and a wonderful New Year!



 *


----------



## shane (Dec 23, 2007)

I havent recieved mine yet, but to be honest i had all the joy just buying for my person TN BELLE ,

i know that anyone gettting me would have had a lot of postage to pay

its enough for me to just be here everyday

so MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE and REO thank you so very much for everything you and the moderators have done to make this place so special!!!

Lynda


----------



## shane (Dec 24, 2007)

I spoke too son because I GOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!

thank you so very very much Va Lynda Black!

of Black Thunder Farm

i was having such a crappy day , id just finished my christmas shopping for the tenth time lol

and sat down aching from head to toe, and there was a knock at the door,

well there stood a postman with a huge box and he had a broken arm, {so i guess hed brought someone else a late gift lol}

anyhow i jsut grabbed it and ran into the kitchen

in the box was loads of carefully placed paper and wrapping

and the first thing i saw was a t-shirt, made in Stillwater oklahoma it was a ESKIMO JOES !! very funny picture on the front,i will were this constantly its a great fit

next was a shedder for the horses this willbe soooo very handy for me come show season as we dont get ANYTHING mini here

then a blade for washing, and a Eskimo Joes mug, just what i needed i love my own mug, so thanks for that!

when i got to the bottom, w2as a couple of catalogues from the AHMA club which will be brilliant to read over the holidays

im sure ive left something out,

THANKYOU so VERY VERY MUCH to my clever secret santa.......... VA LYNDA BLACK!!!!!





and REO thank you very much for pairing us up {sorry about the postage}

im sitting now havinga cuppa out of my new mug ahhhh and wearing my new t-shirt lol hubbbys looking funnnily at me loooking very content compared to this morning lol

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Doobie (Dec 24, 2007)

*There was a knock at the door and there she was !!!*

our mail lady and she had a box in her hand with my name on it !!!

















Thank you so much to my secret santa Shawntelle !!!

The angel is so beautiful and she is called "Angel of Freedom"

When I see her I think of the wonderful gift my minis are to me.

And the towels are so cute and soft too !!

They are already in the bathroom !!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL !!!!

Thank you so much for all those who work so hard to give us this special place

to come together and share our love, sorrows, knowledge, and joys these amazing

little animals give us.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL

Debbie

aka Doobie

MoonShadow Minis

Thornloe Ontario


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 24, 2007)

Still nothing


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Jaime. Your Santa said she won't send it til after Xmas.





I'm sorry this happened. I know you can't get on line very often but I hope you will let me know as soon as you DO get a gift from your Secret Santa. I NEED to know that.

Robin


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 25, 2007)

REO said:


> I'm sorry Jaime. Your Santa said she won't send it til after Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will most certainly let you know when it gets here. Thank you Robin.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Candice (Dec 25, 2007)

I recieved my package yesterday on Christmas Eve. What a great treat!! My secret Santa sent me a beautiful red and green lead line. I love it. Very festive!! I also got two snowman ornaments which go perfect with my holiday decor. Some very tasty Wisconsin chedder and cowpies. I can't wait to nibble on the chocolate horse shoe. Its too pretty to eat wrapped in gold foil. My two little ones loved the mini ponies and the horse decoration. My five year old daughter wants that little horse in her room.

Thankyou very much Ashley. I hope you have a Wonderful and Blessed Christmas.


----------



## nootka (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, I opened the last two presents in my gift (REO was my secret santa), and I got a beautiful, stained-glass dragonfly for my window!!!

Also a dragonfly pin that's really sparkly. I LOVE THEM. Thank you, Robin, for coordinating all of this, for the gift and for making each and every one of us feel wonderful.

YOU ROCK!

Merry Christmas....

Liz


----------



## Davie (Dec 26, 2007)

I was good and open my final gift from Linda in AR on Christmas. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I got my Miniature Mares, Past and Present book. I'm already started studying it.

Thanks Again Secret Santa.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so thrilled with my secret santa gift. It is a photo album on a horsie picture frame. My husband even likes it!!

Thanks so much to my secret santa, Dot, from Montana

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 26, 2007)

My secret Santa - Sheryl - thinks she's SO funny!! She sent me the lovely partially finished paint by number, and $2, with a little note. Remember - PAYBACK!

So the next day I received a nice gift - a cute shirt, a shelf sitter horse, and some mints and candles. But you may notice I didn't post until now. It was funny getting notes from her asking if I had gotten something else.

DON'T MESS WITH THE MASTER!!!





Thanks Sheryl, I really love everything!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 26, 2007)

ruffian said:


> My secret Santa - Sheryl - thinks she's SO funny!! She sent me the lovely partially finished paint by number, and $2, with a little note. Remember - PAYBACK!
> 
> So the next day I received a nice gift - a cute shirt, a shelf sitter horse, and some mints and candles. But you may notice I didn't post until now. It was funny getting notes from her asking if I had gotten something else.
> 
> ...









Ahhhh, payback...can't wait to see the results of that!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well I might'a been the last to open my SS gifts, but they were great. There was a bag of treats, a hoof pick, vet wrap, a brush, comb and curry for the horses; and for me there was a pair of warm boot socks and a tin of butter cookies. Oh shoot, almost forgot my favorite thing....a patriotic horse plaque. Tiffany musta used a stocking stretcher to get all those goodies in the 2 Christmas stockings. Thanks Tiff!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 26, 2007)

ruffian said:


> My secret Santa - Sheryl - thinks she's SO funny!! She sent me the lovely partially finished paint by number, and $2, with a little note. Remember - PAYBACK!
> 
> So the next day I received a nice gift - a cute shirt, a shelf sitter horse, and some mints and candles. But you may notice I didn't post until now. It was funny getting notes from her asking if I had gotten something else.
> 
> ...


I got you and you know it! And BTW, there was $3.00 in that first box not $2.00.

And like I told you, I asked you if you had gotten another package because I forgot to take your address to the post office with me when I mailed your "real" gift. I wasn't sure if I had gotten your address right or not.

Master.........ppfftt, please. I RULE!


----------



## flamingstar (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all, and thank you soooooooooooooooooo much Relic my secret Santa. I opened my gift and inside was the most beautiful horse statue, it is large, and looks like it has been carved out of a piece of wood, but it is ceramic, I'll have to figure out how to post a picture so you can all see it. Also in the package was a red halter for my little guy. Again, thanks so mch, I love it. Can ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO POST PICS????

Vicki


----------



## Shelley (Dec 26, 2007)

Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> ruffian said:
> 
> 
> > My secret Santa - Sheryl - thinks she's SO funny!! She sent me the lovely partially finished paint by number, and $2, with a little note. Remember - PAYBACK!
> ...


You* DID * get her Sheryl, believe me!!!

I told her all along it must be you.





Shelley


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2007)

I finally got to open my gifts at 8 PM last night!

And let me tell you, I was SPOILED!





It's better that you see for yourself so I'll be back to post pics soon!





And we're SO close to being done! Only *6* still need to get their gifts! They were mailed late and hopefully they arrive SOON. I'm sorry to those that did not get their gifts on time. That is why we have the Dec 1st dead line to mail them. And we were so close to having 100% by Christmas! Good job everyone!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 26, 2007)

Shelley said:


> Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:
> 
> 
> > ruffian said:
> ...



LOL Shelley. That's good to know.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 26, 2007)

OK - you got me. Now I get to GET you!!





MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!

Thanks again to REO for putting up with all of this!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Dana,

Maybe you should bring Shelley down for dinner so I can hear all about how I got you.





Oh and for those of you wondering what's going on.

I was Dana's (Ruffian) Secret Santa. I first sent her a gag gift which was a paint by numbers set, half painted. It has four horses on it.



Anyway, I sent her the "portrait of her horses" unfinished as I ran out of time, blah, blah, blah. Had my mom write the letter so Dana wouldn't recognize my handwriting.



I included $3.00 with the gag gift so Dana could go out and purchase herself some paints to finish her portrait, as you cannot ship paints via USPS.





I waited a week and sent her real Secret Santa gift which contained her cinnamon candles, a horse, the new cinnamon Altoids (heard they're HOT), and a nice horse shirt. I forgot to take her address with me when I went to the PO so when last Friday & Saturday came around and she hadn't posted she received her real gift I started to worry that I had mailed it accidently to someone else.



So I asked her in an e-mail if she had received a package lately. She replied nope. lol

So anyway, MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 26, 2007)

I GOT MINE! I GOT MINE!

It got to the post office on Christmas Eve but we had been there early in the morning before it arrived. What a nice surprise to get it today even though Christmas is technically over. I want to say a great big thank you to my SS Karen aka 1isnotenough!

I got a pretty little package with many gifts inside - 8 in all! I got a cute card, a Canadian horse magazine, bumper sticker, earrings, magnet (so cute), ornament, socks, a curry, and a great blue lead rope so nice and small just perfect for the minis! Thank you so much Karen. I love it! JJ, Scooter, Ziggy, Libby, Dolly and Roxy thank you too


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 26, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I just opened my gifts (I was out of town for Christmas). I got the best! I had to try out the candle...[/SIZE]


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2007)

From SANTA MARY LOU:

I got a big box! There were back copies of the Showcase magazine, a nice basket, a lead rope, 2 glittered pencils, a nice journal book, a glass ball lamp from Poland, a brass rocking horse candle holder and lovely smelling lotion! Thank you Mary Lou!











And from SANTA JANE (Rabbitsfizz)

I posted earlier about what fun I had opening the box and all the little wrapped goodies it had! I finally opened them and there was a unicorn, 2 little bears, dragonfly pin, 2 collector spoons, and many, many ornaments! But the grandest thing is an artists rendition of my Lotto! I LOVE it! Thank you SO much Jane!






A close up!






Thank you all for a wonderful year of the Secret Santa!

Only 5 more people left to "get" and I'll be SO happy!





.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Here is the pictures of my Secret Santa Gifts!



THANK YOU DAVIE!!

Our 2 dogs & 1 cat as well as myself LOVED THE GIFTS !

Max (German Shepard), Molly( Our Rescue) & Kitty (Our Cat) Thank You for their "treats"










For Myself I LOVED THE HUGE BLANKET & THE GLASS HORSE!!






THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!!





Here is a photo of the Blanket with the Gifts. This blanket is just HUGE & HEAVY! It will be used ALOT for these Wisconsin winters since I like cuddling with a blanket.










The Glass Horse is BEAUTIFUL!! I have a lighted little revolving stand to put it on too! So it will be despayed in my house!





The photo do not do this Horse justice either! It is GORGOUS!!










Here is the NICE card Davie sent along as well!!






THANK YOU SO MUCH DAVIE!!!








I had a great time participating in the LB Forum's Secret Santa program this year and will do so again next year!!!



THANKS REO for organizing this! It is ALOT of fun!





Now if my huge box of gifts I sent to my family on the 18th would get to them in CA I would be much happier!!






OH! So much for UPS getting this there on time!!! My $100. shipping fees went out the window! GRR!





Oh well! HOPE EVERYONE HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS !





Jeri


----------



## CKC (Dec 27, 2007)

Kitty said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> Your welcome and you are welcome to open it although I think your kids will bug you when you do
> 
> ...


I love my gifts. I got a gorgeous candy canister with a mare and foal on it and a really pretty picture frame with a horse on it as well. (Will add a picture a little later).

Look me up when you come through Virginia.



Hopefully, the weather will be good for you. Our weather is so strange right now.

Thanks again....





Kim


----------



## Davie (Dec 27, 2007)

You are so welcome Jeri

Could not leave out Max, Molly and Kitty as Little Man, the Min Pin and my cats Mr Blue and Lilly would not hear of it.

So glad you like the blanket as I also love a nice blanket to wrap up in and read. I'm so glad you like the horse. I just loved it.

The SS gift exchange is so much fun. Thanks again REO for another wonderful year.


----------



## twister (Dec 27, 2007)

My gifts arrived today, seems like we had a second Christmas







My secret santa was Lisa, thank you Lisa for the wonderful gifts, how did you know I am a tea drinker in a big way





I loved unwrapping all the gifts, there were 10 all individually wrapped with the sweetest card, it had a golden retriever on the front



So I got 4 nice mugs, a tin of tea infuser teabags of various kinds, a box with a tea infuser to make the tea in, a bag of hot chocolate(English Toffee), a bag of treats for the dogs, a container of 3 tennis balls that squeak, Torch has already absconded with one lol, a stained glass ornament and a neat pair of gloves and socks that show the pressure points to rub on your feet and hands to affect various parts of the body, they are really, really cool. Thank you again Lisa and here are pics of my gifts:


----------



## LindaB (Dec 27, 2007)

Davie said:


> I was good and open my final gift from Linda in AR on Christmas. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I got my Miniature Mares, Past and Present book. I'm already started studying it.
> 
> Thanks Again Secret Santa.



Davie, I'm so glad you liked it. I was hoping you hadn't already gotten it for yourself or from someone else. Enjoy it, it looked real interesting. Happy Holidays Davie ........................


----------



## MInx (Dec 29, 2007)

Just so you know I already started on next year so look out! Then I will add personal stuff when the names come out. Didn't mean to start yet but it just happened that way.

Maxine


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 31, 2007)

To my secret santa, Karen,









, you have created a MONSTER!



My grandaughter and I are having a blast with our "arabian" webkinz






, so much so I just got off line placing an order through Chapters for 4 more of them, ROFLMAO. Thank you again for the gifts, these are absolutely adorable



. I ordered the pink poodle, Makayla wanted that one, I order the Tree Frog (that ones is for me), I ordered the Reindeer (that one we can fight about) and the white terrier (for Makayla)


----------



## REO (Dec 31, 2007)

We only have 3 people left that I need to hear from that they got their gifts and WHOO HOO!!! I'll be done!

It has been another fun year! I'm already looking forward to the next one!!!


----------



## Cara (Jan 1, 2008)

eek, i so forgot to post ! i posted i got it, but i got a beautiful horse blanket with two horses on it a mother and her foal, i got a green halter, and a brush, thank you so much countrygirl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope my person liked what they got. I had fun shopping for it, anyway.






Hope everybody has a great New Year!!

Shelley


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope my person did too! and I really hope it all arrived in one piece as most of it was fragile. Packed it carefully but you never know what happens in transit. Happy New Year!


----------



## Mona (Jan 6, 2008)

Well Robin, nearly a week has passed since your last post...any updates to report? Hopefully the 3 you are waiting on is now ZERO!!!


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2008)

We are down to 2!





I've been working on this the whole time (yeah bugging people LOL)

One gal said she mailed it from TX to CO on Dec 27th. I have not yet heard from Feather1414 that she got it yet. She said she doesn't have much computer access right now. But she knows I'm waiting to hear!

And I found out yesterday that the last Santa just mailed out the gift to her person January 4th. It's going from down here to Canada so that will take a while!!

I'm not going to give up on that 100%!! That 100% is my reward!!

I must have it!!





So far this has been the smoothest year I've ever had doing this, and I want to thank you all for that!!!


----------



## Mona (Jan 7, 2008)

REO said:


> We are down to 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keeping my fingers crossed for you Robin!



I just don't understand why people sign up if they are not willing to follow the rules. There is a December 1 deadline specifically for this reason, so why these gifts are being mailed AFTER Christmas is beyond me! OH! It really makes it unfair to their recipients.



Of course there can be some leeway, that is why we set Dec. 1, but mailing AFTER Christmas??





Guess maybe next year we'll have to implement even stricter rules, that if gifts are not received by Christmas, and are postmarked that they were not sent by a specific date, then the sender cannot participate in the future.

Thanks for doing a great job Robin!


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine arrived!











Jacqulyn Thank you so much I love the Monatnna shooter candles, The comb and vet wraps will definatelly be used.

Thank You Happy Holidays

Tiffany


----------



## Mona (Jan 10, 2008)

WOOHOO!!! DOWN to just one more Robin!! Still keeping my fingers crossed that you get your 100%!!


----------



## bfogg (Jan 10, 2008)

I got mine and wear it just about every day!

I just love it!

Bonnie


----------



## REO (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup Mona!

*Pant* Gasp* Drool*

I........MUST..........HAVE.........IT!!!

I've been in contact with that Santa as recent as yesterday.

It's gonna happen! I can almost taste it!











We are ---><---- this close to getting 100% without having to use the Elves!




AGAIN!





WHOOO HOOOO!!!!!

Come on last Santa!!! You can do it!


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 20, 2008)

hi,

Just gotta know--do we have 100%

Angie


----------



## REO (Jan 20, 2008)

We are SOooooo close!






One person crapped out and so I found an awesome Elf to send a gift!

It is on the way right now!

Thank you Elf Nila!


----------



## nootka (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you again, REO, and also to Nila, for making up for someone dropping the ball.

We have such a great time with Secret Santa, and I know the amount of work that goes into it.

What you have to know, Robin, is how much joy we all get out of it. Thank you so much...








(did you get your stars, yet?)

Liz


----------



## REO (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Liz!





I had so hoped to have another 100% year without having to use Elves and we almost made it! Thank goodness we get some Elves to help! (Elves are wonderful!)

If you hear a loud WHOOO HOOOO you'll know I got that 100% I work so hard for!

I love doing this and I'm already looking forward to next year!
 




No stars yet Liz. Maybe Tues?


----------

